# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدارس الامارات حياكم يا امهات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## طيبة الكويتية

اشحالكم خواتي؟
كل ام قاعده تسأل عن المدرسة الفلانيه, و المدرسة الفلانيه و مرات ماكو احد يرد عليهم. اتمنى انه كل وحده تدور عن مدرسة تقرا كل اللي موجود بالصفحه هذي و تقراه عدل و تقرر على اي مدرسه تبي. و على فكره ارد و اكرر
اللي مكتوب ليس رأيي الشخصي. و لكن منقول من مواضيع اخرى بالمنتدى و جمعت كل شي على حسب الامارة
المدارس مو مرتبتهم على حسب الأحسن لأ الترتيب عشوائي. و ممكن انه المدرسه غير مذكوره بالموضوع لكن تكون مدرسه زينه.
و طلب منكم خواتي كل وحده تبي تستفسر عن مدرسه معينه تحدد الاماره, و اللي ترد عليها نفس الشي تذكر اسم المدرسه و الاماراه علشان الموضوع يكون مرتب للكل. واللي ما تذكر الاماره و اسم المدرسه سواء بالاستفسار او الرد راح تحذف مشاركتها و لكم مني جزيل الشكر

و هذا الموقع للجنة التقييم
http://www.khda.gov.ae/Ar/Default.aspx
و منه تقدرون تشوفون كل مدرسه في دبي خصوصا و شنو تقييم اللجنه لها.


و هذي المدارس



مدارس ابو ظبي


1- مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية
ممتازه,في خليفه أ ملك للدكتور عيسى السويدي و لها برنامج صباحي للصغار لقراءة القرآن و حفظه و يعطون الطلبه وقت للصلاة. يعني انها مدرسه تهتم بالعربي و الدين و الانجليزي
قيل, يا زين ما اخترتي حطي ولدج وانتي مطمنه الصراحه ما عليها كلام انا حاطه ولدي فيها بروح ثاني انشالله
ام اخرى قالت؛ المدرسة من افضل مدارس ابوظبي وبنتي تدرس فيها وانا وايد مرتاحة ولا يوجد اختلاط من مرحلة الصف الخامس ويوجد لديهم نظام متابعةمع الطالب واولياء لامور و نظام الدراسة انترناشيونال والرياضيات منهاج سنغافوري وهناك حصص للسباحة و الصلاة جماعية ويقومون بتدريس اللغة الفرنسية ايضا
قيل ايضا: مدرسه الاتحاد ممتازة لأني شايفه بعيني بنت ربيعتي وهي ترطن بالانجليزي وبعد تقول احاديث واخلاقيات نفس الابتسامه في وجه اخيك صدقه
أضيف راي ام بعد: صراحة المدرسة ممتازة من جميع النواحي 
لان بنتي من سنتين و هي عندهم ما شاء الله عليهم
دراسة 
تواصل 
انتظام
انشطة لا صفية 
و تحفيظ قران

ام اخرى قالت؛ السويدي طلع من المدرسة ( ام ثانية نفت خروج السويدي) و هالسنه صارت الصراحه مش اوكيه انا ولديه Gr1عندهم الانجليزى ضعيف وبالنسبه التلاوه مش وايد مهتمين اذا كان الولد حافظ ولا مش حافظ وتبتدي فى الايه الثانيه وبالنسبه للعربى اوكيه بس ساعات المدرسه ما تهتم مثل اذا كان عليهم واجب تكتبه فى الديارى بس ما تحطه فى الشنطه وايد صار معايه واطرش حق المس اتقولى خلاص حليناه فى الصف.
نفس الأم ايضا ذكرت عيسى طلع منها لانه كان فى بدايه السنه صار وايد مشاكل وكانت بصكر لانه وزارة التربيه تريد شى وعيسى رفض على الاساس طلع وانا متندمه حاطه ولديه فيها الانجليزى وايد اضعيف ولا شى اهتمام اتقولين مدرسه حكوميه انا دايما اودى ولديه الصبح ودايما اجوف اولاد يضاربون ويطبون بالرمل واتكلمت فى الموضوع علشان جذيه حطوا واحد على الباب وقت البريك دايما ولديه ينضرب واتكلمت معاهم لانهم اولاد صغار وغيروا وقت البريك
ام قالت انه سمعتهم اقل من واقعهم, و انها ما شافت شي من برنامج حفظ القرآن مو ذاك الاهتمام فيه. لكن بنفس الوقت امدحت الاداره و . قدرتها على احتواء اي مشكله تصير
من الاضافات اللي زادوها الامهات: الاتحاد الانجليزي عندهم تعباااااااااااااااان
عيالي استفادو من الانجليزي من يوم كانوا بالوطنية
حتى كل واحد هو اشطر تلميذ بالانجليزي بصفه
بس ما عيبني تدريسهم....يكفي انه معلمات الانجليزي عربيات
وهالشي يضعف تدريس الكثير من المهارات مهما كانت المعلمة شاطرة
و السنة اتشاور ادور الهم مدرسة غير ومحتارة من الحين
بس بصراحه ادارتهم جدا مخلصين ومتعاونين 
وعيب المدرسة الوحيد معلمات الانجليزي
ترى انا ارمس عن مدرسة الاتحاد بابوظبي بخليفة أ



و هذا الموقع مالها
http://www.alittihad-ad.com/ittihad%20sch.htm


2- مدرسة الشويفات الدولية

ممتازه, عيبها الوحيد كما قيل انه العربي عندهم ضعيف اهو و الدين لكن الباجي من اروع ما يكون.
ام قالت: مدرسه الشويفات لى في خليفه الحمد الله المنهج عاجبنى وعيالى ماشين فيه ومدرسه اوكيه وان شاء الله يستمرون فيها لين ما يتخرجون وريلي وايد مستانس منها لان منهجهاا وايد قوووي ومقبوله من جامعات وايد في بريطانيا وامريكا وكندا واستراليا
واحده من خريجات الشويفات قالت:انا خريجة الشويفات و كنت فيها من صف أول... اذا هدفكم تعليم قوي لعيالكم و مستقبل واعد فتوكلوا على الله..الدراسه متعبه بس عشان مصلحة عيالنا و خصوصا الحين صاير في تنافس مو طبيعي..نعم مستوى التربيه الاسلاميه جدا واطي بس الحمد الله الوالده ما كانت اتخلينا ..الحمد الله جو البيت كان يساعد..العربي القواعد ضعيف شوي بس الادب مستواه عالي.
موقع المدرسه 
http://www.iscad-sabis.net:88/ad/main.jsp

3- مدرسة الامارات الوطنية
مجموعه من الخوات ضدها والسبب انهم ما يرجعون كتب او اي شي مع الطالب يعني الأم ما تعرف شي عنه. و الصوت الثاني اللي ضدها قال انها من سيئ لأسوأ.
الثالث اللي ضدها قال؛ ولد خالتيه يدرس فيها صحيح ممتازة لكن .. حفظ السور و الاحاديث و الحررروووف و الارقام وووالخ على أمه تعاااااااااااااااااااااااااني لين ما يحفظ
و صوت آخر ضدها قال؛ استغفر الله منهم لاتدريس مثل العالم ولا شياته انا اعرف وايد ناس حاطين عيالهم فيها ماهمهم غير الفلوس والا الباقي ابد وترها المدرسه الوحيده اللي تقبل الطلاب المفصولين فصل نهائي من المدارس الثانيه والفصل النهائي معناته ولا مدرسه تقبلهم والله الاخلاق اللي فيها لا من مدرسين ولا طلاب زفت وتعالي اشتكي على مدرس والا قولي انه غلط المدرسه كلها في صفه........ وانت الغلط واذا بغيتي اتراجعين مدرسه او اتكلمينه ممنوع الزم بموعد ليش وين نحن الله يرحم ايام قبل وانتم على اعصابنا انخاف لايدخل علينا حد من اولياء الامور
صوت جديد ضدها قال انه فرع بني ياس نهائيا مبزين و اللي راح تدخل اعيالها فيها راح تندم.
بالمقابل عدد اكبر من الخوات مع مدح المدرسه و قالوا عنها فيها اهتمام باللغه العربية و الدين.
راي آخر؛ الامارات الوطنية ما عليها كلام بصراحه ولا تترددين بس السعر شويه غالي. واااييد زينه الامارات الوطنيه وهي تابعه لوزارة الرئاسه وكل شي يسونه فالمدرسه الواجبات ومايردون بعض الكتب معاهم وبعضها يردونها ودراستها ماعليها كلام ويودونهم المسجد اوقات الصلاه ومن الصف الرابع يفصلون البنات عن الاولاد
اخت ويانا قالت؛ انا اختي وولد اخوي في الامارات الخاصة في بني ياس واااااااااااااااااايد اوكيه تعليمهم حلووووووو 
وماشي طلبات وايد وماشي دلع في التدريس او اهماااااااال
رأي جديد قال (2009-2010) :
بنتي ف KG2ف مدرسة الامارات الوطنيه ..العام الماضي كانت فالشويفات بس الصراحه أحس بنتي ارتاحت واايد فالامارات الوطنيه واحس انه المدرسه مهتمه بجميع النواحي من الانجليزي والعربي والدين وكل اسبوع يطرشون لنا الخطه الاسبوعيه شو بيدرسون خلال الاسبوع
الانجليزي يدرسوهم الارقام لين 100
والحروف كامله حسب النطق مع الكلمات اللي يبدا به كل حرف
الحين بدوا يدخلوا الحروف في كلمات وبنتي ما شاء الله عليها بدت تقرا شويه تنطق الكلمات
وبعد بدوا يدرسونهم I , it......
وبين فتره وثانيه يعطوها كتاب من المكتبه بس قبل طرشوا لنا ورقه انه توافقوا نعطي بنتكم كتاب من المكتبه بس اذا اخترب ولا ضاع على مسؤليتنا يعني تعهد
والعربي كل اسبوع يدرسونهم حرف مع الحركات وبعد يكون على حسب النطق يعني ما نقول جيم نقول جا
ويعلموهم الحرف مع الحركات جا جو جي
والدين يدرسونهم السور الصغار وادعيه قبل الطعام وبعد الطعام ودعاء قبل النوم وبعد ما نقوم من النوم
ويدرسونهم احاديث واركان الاسلام وعدد الصلوات مع عدد الركعات
ونهاية كل اسبوع يطرشون لناالكتب
وهذا غير النشاطات والفعاليات اللي ف المدرسه واااايد الصراحه يعني يسوون يوم رياضي وعشان المولد النبوي خلوهم يلبسون ملابس تقليديه واشياء واايده 

و هذا موقعهم
http://www.ens.sch.ae


4- مدرسة النهظه الوطنية
خواتنا اشتكوا, وحده منهم من كثر الطلبات و انهم وايد و سخيفه و انه وقت الطالب يروح في تلبية الطلبات . لكن بنفس الوقت الصوت هذا مدح كثر الأنشطه في الصفوف و انه التحفيظ القرآني للطبه ممتاز و يكون عندهم كم كبير من المفردات و المعلومات العلمية و الشرح ممتاز. و الصوت الأخر اللي ضدها قالت فيه الأم؛دخلت ولدى كجى 1 وطلعته منها ما حسيت مستواها زين وكل يوم يرجع لى البيت بمرض يديد وحسيت صدق فى الدراسة والمستوى والصحة بالفرق فى المدرسة الثانية ولا مره سمعت انها خرجت عباقرة
ام قالت؛ الحين النهضه ما يمدحونهااا..أول كانت زينه بس أحين لا مستواها مب أوكي و مب وااايد مشددين عالدراااسه

أنا اخوااااني الأولاد كلهم هناااااك ...و بصرااااحه أحس مستواااهم مب زين ...و خصوصا اذا بنت ..أبداا ما أنصحج ادخلينها هناك

بالمقابل عدد اكبر مع المدرسه و واحد منهم قال انه الطلبات بسيطه و متوفره في كل بيت.و الأنشطه روعه. و فيها يفصلون بين البنات و الصبيان.
و صوت آخر معاها قال؛ من تجربة مع أخوي وخاواتي الصغار . .. 
رااائعة للتأسيس .. وقوية في اللغة بعد .. مستوى طلابها ممتاز
و بعد اختنا في المنتدى قالت, وهي ممتازة جدا ... وصراحة اللغة العربية واللغة الإنجليزية والتربية الاسلامية ممتااااااااااااااااااازة
مدارس النهضة الوطنية الخاصة/ بنين



عنوان المدرسة: بالقرب من مؤسسة الامارت للاعلام / أبوظبي ص.ب:815

رقم الهاتف: 4454200 
رقم الفاكس: 4432875 
البريد الالكتروني: [email protected] 
الموقع الالكتروني: www.alnhdasch.com 
جنس هيئة التدريس : مشترك 
جنس الطلبة: ذكر 
نوع التعليم: منهاج وزارة التربية والتعليم/ الأمريكي/ البريطاني 
المراحل الدراسية: الرابع - الثاني عشر


5- مدرسة خديجه الكبرى
مدرسة حكومية قوية جدا و ماسكة المدرسه شركة كنديه


6- مدرسة ABC
هي عباره عن فيلا لكنها ممتازه في الانجليزي يمكن مثل الشويفات. و مهتمين بالعربي و الدين لكن هي من كي جي 1 الى الصف السادس فقط.. 


7- المدرسة الأمريكية
في شارع المطار, صوت ضدها على اساس انه اختلاط الطلبه بالمعلمات بزود و ماصخ. و صوت يمدح المدرسه. 


8- انترناشيونال كميونتي سكول
صوت واحد فقط و قال انه التأسيس عندهم في كي جي 1 ممتاز جدا.
http://www.aldana.ae/phplinkat/linkr...hp?linkid=6272


9- مدرسة الربيع
6 اصوات معاها و صوت ضدها. قيل عنها؛ ناس يمدحونها...بس يقولون انهم يبدون الاخوان اول شي وهب بالساهل تسجلين بنتج فيها اذا ماكان اخوها او اختها في المدرسه من قبل...


10- مدرسة ابو ظبي الدولية
فيلا في مشرف, و الدراسه قويه جدا كما قالت احدى الأمهات, و لكن موقع المدرسه خطر جداا.

وبالنسبة للدين والعربي،،، أحنا هني مدخلين اليهال في مركز ابوظبي للتحفيظ،، عشان يعوضون ..

مناهج العربي والدين هي نفسها مناهج المدارس الحكومية،،،، بس للزيادة برنامج بوظبي للتحفيظ وااايد اووووكيه
ام مدحت المدرسة لكن قالت؛ ....موقع المدرسه في الروضه مش المشرف ...و المبنى مش فيلا.. بالعكس المدرسه عباره عن مبنيين كبار واحد عباره عن المدرسه القديمه...وواحدالمدرسه الحكوميه اليي كانت جنبهم...
كل عيالي عندهم... بعد ما طلعتهم من مدرسه النهضه الوطنيه..... صراحه فرق السما والارض.....المنهج وايد قوي امريكي..صحيح صعب ... بس وايد المدرسات يبذلن مجهود في الشرح يعني الولد ايي البيت فاهم.. . المدرسات 90% لبنانيات خريجات الجامعه الامريكيه.... ممتازات....والمديرات من صباح الله خير واقفات للعيال...ويهتمون بكل صغيره وكبيره
وحده من الخوات قالت: أنا بنت اختي في هاي المدرسة

أولا المدرسة وااايد زينه و نظامها بريطاني و قوية

يعني لازم ادخلين عيالج على العمر, مثلا لا تفكرين ادخلين اللي عمره 3 سنوات كج 1
تريي عليه لين يصير عمره 4 سنوات,,,حتى المدرسة تنصح لأنه منهجهم وااااااايد قوي

انا بنت اختي في جريد 1, و كتبهم و دروسهم نفس صف رابع او خامس في المدارس الحكومية و خاصة مادة العلوم


بس عندهم انشطة و فعاليات و اشياء وااايد حلوة و مبتكرة

بس يبالج تتبرضين للياهل و تذاكريله لأنه واجباتهم وااايده

بس اذا تبين الانجلش يكون توب دخليهم, و الاحسن انج تروحين تشوفينها

و على فكرة اغلب الطلاب اللي فيها وافدين و اجانب, يعني المواطنين شي بس قليل

ووحده من الخوات ضد المدرسه و قالت: أولا المدرسة موجودة في الكرامة ، وهي وايد قديمة يمكن من أول الثمانينات أو حتى من السبعينات، المدرسة وايد منهجها قوي و صارمة بخصوص الدراسة ، و أنا عيالي درستهم فيها مراحل الروضة بس علشان يتأسسون فيها و بعدين أظهرهم لأن المدرسة من ناحية الأخلاقيات و الدين ماتنفع و اذا تبون اتعرفو ليش القوا نظرة على المدرسة و بعدين بتعرفون و خاصة و قت انتهاء الدوام يعني اذا انتي مهتمة بالاخلاقيات و الدين ما أنصحج فيها الا اذا كنتي حابة اتأسسينها في الروضة فما عليهم كلام وااااايد ممتازة و هذا الكلام عن تجربة
( شوفوا خواتي انا احترت بصراحه, استقروا على مكان للمدرسه علشان ما نضيع باجي الأمهات. ساعدونا يا بنات بو ظبي)

الموقع الالكتروني : http://www.aisuae.com 


11- مدرسة الخبيرات البريطانية
قالت احدى الأمهات انها الأولى في الترتيب على مدارس ابو ظبي واللي بعدها الشويفات. 

12- مدرسة بن حمودة النموذجية
ووحده من الخوات ويانا مدحت المدرسه لكن ما اذكرت السبب

13- المدرسه الامريكيه ابوظبي 
مطبقه برنامج البكالوريا ادولي ممتاااز جدا يخلي الطفل يبدع ويطلع طاقاته التعليمية. كل شهر عندهم موضوع لازم يبحث عنه مش بس في الكتب عن طريق انت والقصص والمجلات واخر شي اطفل يقدم برزنتيشن عن اللي سواه وهذا يبني شخصيه الطفل انه يوقف ويتحدث امام الناس. المدرسين يكونون مع اطلاب متداخلين يعني ما في رهبه من دخول المدرس اصف ولا عقد بس الاحتراااام موجود وبنسبه للمدرسات العربي مش مقصرات لازم قراءه قصص عربيه غير منهجيه "خارجيه" وترى مدرسه كامله في العالم مش موجوده لازم في عيوب كلن ورايه والاهل عليهم دور كبير بعد ........................ 


14- مدرسة الشهب الخاصه
وحده من الخوات ضد المدرسه قالت: انا عندي اطفال في مدرسة الشهب الخاصه في ابوظبي والمدرسه صارت هذي السنه مش زينه بعد تغير المديره وصار ما فيها تواصل بين الاهل والاداره واذا استطعتي ان تكلمي المديره مس نكولا تقوم بكذب لابعد درجه ......... ومعظم الكتب عباره عن اوراق مطبوعه ...وقامت المديره بتغير المدرسات البريطانيات والاجنبيات الممتازات الي المعلمات الهنديات التي لا يعرفن كيف تديس المنهج
ويقومن بتدريسه بطريقه خطاء .....وتاتي التمارين مصححه بشكل خطاء.... 
فانصح الامهات بعدم التسجيل في هذه المدرسه لانها دفع فلوس علي الفاضي 
اخت ردت على اللي اعترضت و قالت: لا بالعكس نشاطاتهم حلوه, أنا خواتي فيها صح غيرو المديره لأنه المدريره ف بريطانيا بتيييب ستف يديد من المعلمات حق السنه ليايه بالعكس نظامها حلو أقل عن 15 طالبه ف الصف وعن غير النشاطات كل سبوع وحتى حفلاتهم كله معتمدين على الأنجليزي


15- أكاديمية الشيخ زايد
صوتين للمدرسه, قالت عنها احدى الأمهات: " اللي مابتحط بنتها في مدرسة(اكادمية زايد) بتندم,هناك يخلون البنات يبدعون ... ويسوولهم أشياء حلوه ,وبعد دراستهم قويه ...وبيسهل عليها يوم بتدخل الجامعه"
ام اعترضت على المدرسه و قالت؛ مع انه بنتي في KG2 في اكاديميه الشيخ زايد بس بعدهم ما كملوا احرف الهجاء؟؟؟؟؟



16- المدرسة العلمية الدولية
هي رائعه من ناحية المنهج و التدريس والمعامله و الأنشطه. و منهجها بريطاني. عندهم اهتمام بالعربي و الدين. عيبها الوحيدانه المبنى شرات الفلل.


17- مدرسة البشائر الخاصه
في مصفح, رائعه و تعليمها قوي مع التركيزعلى القرآن والدين و الأدعية. قالت احدى الأمهات؛ عيال اختيه فالبشائر من يوم هم صغار كلمت رووووووووووووووعه اشوي عليهم ما شاء الله نشاط وحفظ قرآن واااااااااااااااااااايد اوكي
اخت اضافت: جداً ممتازة من جميع النواحي و خاصة الأمور الدينية 

اهتمام بالقرآن و الأحاديث و الأذكار 

و أيضا بتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية
و قالوا بعد: الطفل يطلع بلبل انجليزي ونفس الوقت حافظ أجزاء كثيرة من القرآن.


18- مدرسة الابداع العلمي
في خليفه, لم يمدحها احد يعني ابتعدوا عنها, وايد اهمال و تسيب و لا يوجد اهتمام بالأطفال في حالة الاصابه. و هي ليست فرع من مدرسة الابداع العلمي اللي في الشارقه.



19- مدرسة الورود
ما مدحها احد, قيل انه بعد ان تغيرت المديره اصبحت تسيب ولا فيها اي نشاط لجذب الطفل للمدرسه. و هي مدرسة تجارية.
ام قالت, بنتي كانت ترجع من المدرسة طرما (خرسأ)..مايكون عندها تفاعل مع اللي خذته من المدرسة ولا في نشاطات ولا اي شيء يجذب الطفل للدرس ....والله مقهوره وايد وايد منهم أدعي عليهم قايمه قاعده ....مدرسة تجاريه اللهم لاغير ...بس الحق ينقال فيهم المنهج عندهم وايد ممتاز بس الجو الدراسي وايد تعبان وصايره وايد زحمه ..وماتلاقين غير هالمديره (كانت سكرتيره مادري مشرفه قبل لاتفنش المديره السابقه) رايحه جايه تصرخ في اليهال


20- حضانة First Steps
قالت عنها احدى الأمهات: " والصرااحة وااايد مرتاحو معاهم سواء من حيث ادارتهم او من حيث التعامل اما من ناحية تعليمهم له ومع انه في الحضانة وعمره الحين 3 سنوات الا انه يعرف اشياء وايدة مثل الاحرف والالوان والاعداد والاشكال ....."
كما قيل في مدحها, ولدي فيها بري كيجي ما شاءالله عليه اللهم لا حسد بيرفكت في الانجليزي والماث والمهارات ويعلمونهم الحروف بس ما يشددوا على الكتابة بها السن والسنة الياية أفكر أخليه كيجي ون نفس المدرسة بصراحة وايد عايبني مستوى ولدي وأنصح الامهات بها ولدي دخلته كان عمره سنتين ونص وفي الصف الواحد بس من 14 إلى 15 طالب بس وعندهم معلمتين في نفس الصف
صوت ضد المدرسة و قالت الأم فيه: بنتي في روضة 2 في فيرست ستبس في بوظبي بس ما احس مستواها عالي وايد رغم ان الكل يمدح المدرسة ، السنة اللي طافت كانت فيها وعدد الطلاب في الصف 15( حسب الصورة الجماعية) وهالسنة صار العدد 29 طالب... يعني الفلوس حلوة !!! ورحلاتهم صارت قليلة .. واحتفالاتهم الوطنية ما تنذكر والمنهج عادي


21- مدرسة أبو ظبي الأسترالية
قيل عنها" هب مدرسة هاي اكاديمية واللي تنافس في قوتها اعتى مدارس استراليا .مديرتها اعتنقت الاسلام قريب انسانه خلوقه ومتفهمة.اسعارهم غاليه لكن منهجهم قوي 
واللي يتخرج منها كل جامعات العالم سواء في استراليا او خارجها ترحب فيه وتقبله 
عندهم اسلوب حلو في التدريس وعنده في كل اسبوع عمل تطوعي 
الصلاة اجباريه في المدرسة ومادة الدراسات الاسلامية بعد 
ويعتمدون على نظام التحفيز وحث الطالب على الابداع والمشاركة وليس الحشو والتلقين 
هذا اللي اعرفه من تجربه ناس دخلوا عيالهم وناس ثانيين السنة سجلوا عيالهم فيها"
قيل ايضا: ولدي صف ثاني ابتدائي كان منقول من مدرسة باكستانيه ومستواه مش قوي ...سجلناه في الاسترالية خاصه بعد ما فتحوا في مدينة خليفه ب ..الظاهر انه المدرسة قبلت طلاب كثير بدون تحديد للمستوى مما خلاهم يظطرون انهم يقسمون الصف نفسه الى مجموعات a--b--2b على حسب تحديد مستوى المدرسة لهم ..طبعا انا ولدي كان 2b لانه مستواه ضعيف المهم كان فيه دايما كل فتره اجتماعات مسائيه مع اولياء الامور للنقاشات ففيه الكثير من الناس كانوا زعلانين انه المدرسة ليش تقبل طلاب ضعفاء في الانجليزيه خاصه الناس الي عيالهم من مدارس اجنبية او انجليزيتها قويه ....كان رد المدرسة انه هذي مسؤلية ابوظبي الاسترالية الي لها سياسه معينه لتطوير هاذيلا الطلاب من خلال برامج سموها els حسب المجموعات الي حدودها مسبقا وكان فيه وعد من المدرسة انه مع نهايه العام بايتغير مستوى الطلاب 180 درجه .........وصراحة هذا الي لاحظته انا ولدي في الانجليزي ماشاءالله غدا ممتاز حتى ممكن يقرا اي شي يشوفه .......والصراحه مثل ماقالت وحده من الاخوات هم مايعتمدون على الحشو ويحبون انه الطفل يطلع الي عنده حتى البحوث الي يسوونها يبون الطفل يسويها حتى لو كانت خربطه مش مفهومه ويخلون الطفل يسوي prezentaion .....والصراحه بعد وايد المدرسه تعطي الطلاب هدايا ومكافاءات وتشجيع الصراحه ....انا من بداية السنه الى اليوم كل يوم ولدي ييني البيت مستانس ولا قد مره قالي باغيب


22- حضانه الدانه
اللي وراء مصرف ابوظبي الاسلامي انه العيال في الكي جي يعرفون يقرون كلمات بالعربي


23- مدرسة بدر الكبرى الخاصة
إللي في مدينة زايد..
بصراحة عندي بنتي هناك درست روضة أولى والحين هي روضة ثانية..وشو اوصف لج عن تدريسهم..والله إن بنتي رغم صغرها ولكنها تكتب جمل..وما شاء الله في المدرسات ما يقصرن في تحفيظهم القرآن..بنتي الحين ربي يحفظها حافظه 15 سوره...طبعا من روضة أولى لين الحين...وعن الانجليزي بصراحة مدرساتهم ممتازات وطريقة التدريس عن جد مشوق وحلو وكل طالب له أربع كتب انجليزي...ومبنى المدرسة عباره عن فلتين كبار..والصراحة أسعارهم عن جد قليل في حق مجهودهم...والمديرة الأستاذة أمل لها شخصية ممتازه في توجيه المدرسة..
اخت ثانية قالت: الصراحة المدرسة غنية عن التعريف..اهتمام باللغة العربية والدين و الإنجليزي


24- مدرسة الصنوبر
وحده من الخوات مدحتها


25- مدرسة الامارات الخاصه
في ابوظبي .. المرور 

ام قالت؛ بصراحه طلعت ولدي منها لانه ما عيبني تدريسهم 

وغير عن جيه انا بنفسي باذوني سامعه المدرسات خاصه الباكستانيات يزاعجن ع الطلاب .. ووايد عصبيات ويكفخن الولد ع راسه او يرصن ع ايده بعد حتى لو كانت فتره امتحانات ...

ولهاالسبب ما عيبتني ابد...وفوق هذا خالطين الكبار في الثانويه مع الصغار 
والطلاب الكبار يتحرشون في الصغار .. والاداره مب قادره عليهم ..

يعني هيه كبيره وما حسيت انهم مركزين ع الطلاب الصغار ..


26-	المدرسة الظبيانية الخاصة
منهاج حكومي و انجليزي مكثف بشكل قوي..
يعني بنتي ب :G2 و بعلموهم الاناشيد و أعضاء الجسم و كتابة الكلمات بالانجليزي..
و أهم شىء الدين ممتاز... تلاوة مع مخارج الحروف!
الأنشطة رائعة جدا.. بيعلمو البنات الروضة بالية و الأولاد يولة! ما أحلاهم بطلعو..
بس للأسف الأولاد للرابع الابتدائي بعدين بينقلوهم لمدرسة أخرى..


27- مدرسة النخبة الخاصه
صراحه احسن مدرسه مستوى في التعليم وبلا منافس, بنتي الحين KG2 بس الحمدالله حافظه العشر الاواخر من القران والحين تقول جمل بالانجليزي انا صراحه احسها احسن مدرسه مقارنتا بالمدارس الاخرى


28- مدرسة الأفق النموذجية
بنتي الحين صف أول في الافاق النموذجية ووايد مرتاحة ما أذاكر لها الانجليزي أبدا كل الفضل يرجع لله سبحانه ولمعلمتها الفاضلة صح إنها مواطنه بس الانشطة اللي تعطيها لهم وايد قوية ومستواها فوق سنهم ما شاءالله على بنتي تعرف تهجي وتقرا كلمات وقصص بالانجليزي مع إنها كانت دارسة روضة أولى وروضة ثانية في روضة الفيحاء بعد حكومية ...
اخت ثانيه قالت: مدرسة الأفاق ما عليها كلام الصراحة ربيعاتي يتدربون فيها ويمدحونها واااااااااايد


29- مدرسة الياسات الخاصه
صوت واحد معاها


30- مدرسة البطين العلمية
في منطقة (البطين) مدرسة ممتازه من جميع النواحي ما اتركز فقط على الأجنبي بعد الدين واللغة العربية..
والمعروف عن هاذي المدرسه ان ما يبدأ التسجيل فيها ينتهي في نص ساعة.. يعني إلحق ما تلحق وهذا كله بس من قوتها وسمعتها العالية..
الصوت الأخر اللي معاها قال؛ من تجربة بنات أختي .. مدرسة البطين العلمية الخاصة ..
بصراحـة رااااااااائعة .. كنت أراجع حق بنت أختي في الصف الثاني ..
ما اتخيل أن كل هذا يعطونه الطلاب في الإبتدائي .. من غير الأندية العلمية فيها .. مثل نادي العلوم .. 
تدريس الإنجليزي فيها ممتاز .. ومستوى تدريس الحاسوب فيها وايد قوي


31- مدرسة المعالي
عدال مدرسة الروافد بس ناوين يتنقلون مبنى يديد وهو مبنى كبير في مصفح على الأقل بيكونوا قريب على مدينة محمد بن زايد
http://www.maali.sch.ae/

32- مدرسة كامبريدج
وحده من الخوات قالت: والله انا مدخلة بنتي الكامبرج بس بعدها كجي 1 بس طبعا اانا سئلت عن المدرسة اولا وكل مدحلي اياها ونظامهم انجليزيي وطبعا في منهج عربي وبصراحة اعرف وحدة عيالها متخرجين منها واتقول فنانه المدرسة
مدرسة كامبرج الثانوية الخاصة
عنوان المدرسة: شارع السلام 
رقم الهاتف: 5521621 
رقم الفاكس: 5521622 
ص.ب: 27602 
البريد الالكتروني: [email protected] 
الموقع الالكتروني : http://www.tch-auh.sch.ae 


33- مدرسة الظفرة الخاصة 
عنوان المدرسة: منطقة المرور 
رقم الهاتف: 4443395 
رقم الفاكس: 4443396 
البريد الالكتروني: [email protected] 
الموقع الالكتروني : www.ahafrasc.com 
جنس هيئة التدريس : مشترك 
جنس الطلبة: مشترك 
نوع التعليم: المنهاج البريطاني / المنهاج الامريكي 
المراحل الدراسية: روضة - الصف الثاني عشر


34-مدرسة غلينلغ أبوظبي الخاصة 
عنوان المدرسة: منطقة ساس النخيل 
نوع التعليم: منهاج امريكي 




مدارس دبي و هي كالتالي:


1- مدرسة الشويفات الدولية
رقم واحد بلا منازع , من احد المدارس على مستوي الدولة طبعا الخاصة
اخت ويانا قالت؛ اختي تدرس فيها من 13 سنة 
وولد اخوية بعد. الصراحة احسن المدارس انصح فيها
و هذا موقعها,
http://www.iscdxb-sabis.net:88/dubai/main.jsp


2- مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية
نفس اللي في ابو ظبي لكن هذي ما امدحوها كلش والله. وحده من الأخوات قالت: "انا من الي شفته و عنا ناس في الاتحاد انه بس ينجحون و اليهال وايد يكونون قليلين الادب يعني يراديدون المدرسات 
ولد عم ولدي كان يدرس مع ولدي في النفس المدرسه و كانت درجاته ضعيفه و مول مايعرف شي و راح الاتحاد و قام ايب درجات عاليه نقز حق الثمانينات و للعلم قبل لو كان ايب 60 يعني انجاز ف يوم رحت سالت الام قالت انه المدرسه لو تدفعين لهم فلوس اتنجح و يعطونهم اوراق الامتحانات ( انا اتكلم عن فرع الممزر ) و دراستهم وايد سهله 
و ولد اربعتبي كان في الدوليه و نقلوه الاتحاد و ماكمل سنه و الام رجعته مدرسته القبلانيه .. اتقول انه قبل الولد كان عنده لغه و يرمس و يحاور و كل شي بس يوم سار الاتحاد ماقام يتكلم و لغته مب لين هناك مثل قبل"
ووحده ثانيه قالت: "مدرسة الاتحاد الخاصة اللي في الممزر العربي والانجليزي عندهم قوي جدا ويأسسون الطفل بشكل جيد جدا ومدرسات الابتدائي العربيات ماشاء الله عليهم ، بس استووا يأخذون فلوس ومافي مقابل يعني على طول هاتوا هاتوا ولايطورون المدرسة ولا يغيرون شي فيها هذي هي المشكلة ومافي حزم ويا الطلاب يعني الطالب يعرف انه مابيعاقبونه بشكل صارم فيمصخها ويطول لسانه هاي المشكلة عند الكبار بنات وأولاد لان الادارة مب حازمة ."
وحده من الأمهات تمدح فرع الممزر و اهي الوحيده بصراحه و قالت: بنتي وديتها ابا اتلاحق عليها بعد المدرسة القديمه الاتحاد الخاصه فرع الممزر وامتحنوها قالوا لي ضعيفه جدا ويبون ينزلونها صف وبعد محاولات عده قبلوها GRD1 وبالمره سجلت ولدي بعد عندهم KG1 صراحه المدرسه ماعليها كلام في الانجليزي والدين وعندهم وايد نشاطات اسلاميه واجتماعيه واغلب الطلبه مواطنين ... وانا وايد مرتاحه منهم حتى ايام الحج يلبسونهم لبس الحجاج ويخلونهم يسووون مناسك الحج ويحتفلون بالاعياد (الفطر والاضحى) ويحفظونهم قران بعد ماشاء الله ولدي الصغيره حفظ عندهم كل السور القرانيه الصغيره




3- مدرسة دبي الدولية
صوت قال انها سابقا من اروع ما يكون لكن الحين دمار . هذا بالنسبة لفرع القرهود. و بنفس الوقت صوت قال انه فرع القرهود وايد ممتاز و دراسته قويه.
راي آخر قال: تأسيسهم وايد قوي ...بس الواجبات والامتحانات شبه يومية ...بس أشوف هالشيء زين لأنج بذاكرين حق عيالج أول بأول فما راح تتراكم عليج المذاكرة وبتكون الكمية قليلة....

بالنسبة لي وايد مرتاحة وأحس عيالي وايد مرتاحين...بصراحة حتى المدرسات وايد حبوبات والادارة وايد متعاونة ويا الأهل..
و ام اخرى قالت: صح المبنى قديم ..بس المدرسة من داخل مرتبة وايد...وعندهم وايد أنشطة لليهال خصوصا الكي جي يسوولهم وايد فعاليات واحتفالات... وبعد عندهم وايد رحلات على طول السنة ...

وبعدين مدرسات الكي جي وايد حبوبات أنا يوم أسيرالمدرسةبنتي تتعلق فيني وما تبا تردالصف واتم اتصيح بس المدرسة بأسلوبها الحلو اتخليها اترد ...مثلا تبوسها واتلوي عليها وعادي تشلها علشان تهديها وتلعب وياها...
وحده من الخوات اضافت و قالت: أنا بتخرج منها السنه ان شاء الله واخواني كلهم مكملين فيها..دراستها قويه خاصه في الkg يعني تأسيسهم وايد زين ويهتمون بالعربي والدين.. الحين وايد قالوا عنها انها مب اوكي بس لا بالعكس المدرسه وايد زينه من كل النواحي..خاصه بعدين اذا ان شاء الله بنتج كملت فالمدرسه مديرة قسم البنات من أفضل اللي موجودين فالدوله..! هيه شديده عالبنات بس الشده الزينه طبعا وتحاول قد ما تقدر انه بناتها يكونن من افضل البنات بين جميع المدارس..

الفرع الثاني منها في البرشا او القوز قيل انه احسن لأنه اعداد الطلبه مو كبيره و دراسته قويه و قالوا عن الفرع هذا: مدرسة دبي الدولية الى بالقوز وايد زينه يهتمون بالعربي ولاسلاميه وايد زينه بالانجيلزى اعيال اخوى فيها الحمدالله من الكاجى وهم يرمسون انجيلزي وحافظين قران ويقرون
وحده من الأمهات ضد المدرسة و قالت: أنا لي 3 أشهر وأنا احاول أكلمهم عسب يقبلون بنتي في الصف الثالث بس والله العظيم اني كرهتهم من كثر ما ذلوني وقلت لهم يعني وجود طالبه وحده شو بيستوي ...وعرفت من أخو زوجي اللي راح وعنى عمره عشان يقابل حد مسؤول في المدرسة يمكن يقبلون بنتي خبروه أن الصف فيه أكثر من 35 طالب والاغلبية للاسف وافدين (زلامات) والأماكن الشاغره الاولويه لعيالهم وربعهم ....وبعد طريقة كلامهم معاي وردهم علي خلتني أحس كأني أشحت منهم اقسم بالله قهر....ويبينون انهم مش محتاجين كم من بيزه بتدفعينها
هذا موقع المدرسة
http://dis.sch.ae/


4- دبي الوطنية
ثلاث اصوات على انها زينه. و في المناسبات الدينية يسوون انشطه للصغارية( مثل رمضان و العيد و الحج) و يخلونهم يعيشون الحدث في المدرسة. يعني اهتمام بالدين. و في كي جي 1 يحفظونهم 7 سور اجباري.
وحده من الخوات تكلمت عن فرع الطوار و قالت: الصراحه وايد زينه وتهتم وتراعي الاطفال
ام بعد امدحت و قالت: ولديه KG2 في مدرسة دبي الوطنيه - فرع الطوار و يعطونهم إملاء عربي إجباري مره في الأسبوع وحفظ االأحاديث والسور القرآنيه لازم بعد ....... 
والصراحه المدرسه ماعليها كلام


5- مدرسة الخليج
وحده من الخوات قالت: زينه بس لان عيال المواطنين بكثره فيها تحسين الطلبه غير مبالين بالدراسه يعني مسوييين شليلات ............



6- مدرسة جميرا النموذجية التطويرية
صوتين على انها ممتازه


7- النموذجيه التطويريه
وحده من الخوات مدحتها


8- البحث العلمي
وحده من الخوات قالت انه المدرسه تمتاز باهتمامها بالدين لكن اسعارها ضو.
و الصوت الجديد قال: المدرسة من كي جي الى الثانوية ورسوم الكي جي 20 الف مع كل شي 
المنهج بريطاني والادارة بريطانية وفي كل صف كي جي مدرسة بريطانية ومدرسة عربية 
نصف الدوام مع البريطانية والنصف الثاني مع العربية حق العربي والدين, كما ذكرت
منهج بريطاني واصعب من ألأمريكي بوايد 
لكن اشوف انه احسن وخاصة اني عرفت ان البحث العلمي يسوون مسابقات علمية يشتركون فيها طلاب من مدارس خاصة ثانية 
مثل مسابقة قطار المعرفة .. اعرف طلاب من مدارس ثانية خاصة لكنهم يسيرون البحث العلمي حق المسابقة هذه ويحصلون منهم على شهادات اما فوز او مشاركة .
طيب في هذه الحال بيكون البحث العلمي افضل بدل مااسجل ولدي في مدرسة ثانية تاخذه توديه البحث العلمي حق المسابقات, قالت بعد, الصف فيه داخل الصف حمام ( عزكم الله ) واربع مغاسل جابل اربع غرف حمام
واللي في المكان فلبينية ولابسة قفازات وشفت بعد سيلانية



9- مدرسة الشارقه الأمريكية الدولية
قيل انها زينه




10- المعارف الخاصه
صوت قال؛ انا ابنى فى المدرسة من الروضه والى الحين الحمدلله في الصف الخامس ونحن مرتاحين مع المدرسه
صوت آخر قال؛ اختي انا اخوي فيها ممممممم هي صعبه فالبدايه ماقدر يمشي لان اميه عووده بس يوم انا وخواتي درسناه ماشالله وايد تحسن ييرانا هناك وعيالهم ماشالله تووب في كل شي
الصوت اللي ضدها قال؛ كان مستواهم عدل ,,بس اللحيين مول مب شئ,,

عيالنا إلي درسوا فيها قبل 4أو 5 سنوات,,استفادوا ,, بس إللي درسناهم عقب

موول طلعوا منها مب فاهمين أي شئ,,,واتحسين الكيجي,,بس واجبات , ويعتمدون

على البيت اكثر شئ,,يعني إييج ولدج موب فاهم شئ ولا كأنه درس,خاصه مادة الإنجليزي.. والقهر مشرفة الكيجي كانت تقول انه الأولاد بيطلعوا من عندنا بيعرفوا كل إيشي,,

أي بيعرفوا كل إيشي؟؟!! الله يخليج بس!!


11- أكاديمية دبي الأمريكية
اللى تبى اطفالها يتحدثون بالانجليزي .......محادثة ....وقرأة قصص وانشطة.....طبعا كل المواد بالانجليزى ونشاطات خيالية وتجهيزات رااااااااااااااااائعة. و هذا الموقع
http://www.gemsaa-dubai.com/


12- مدرسة المهارات الخاصه
المدرسة في محيصنه. المنهج ... أمريكي " هاركوت " . المدرسة من الناحية الدينية ممتاز, أهم شي انهم يهتمون بالدين و القران و الانجليزي عندهم قوي....
المدرسات ماعليهم كلام وخاصة للمراحل ال kg , بعضهن أجانب ,وكلهم مسلماااات وتأسيسهم وااايد ممتاز .... 
أم قالت: بنتي معاهم من أول ما ابتدت المدرسة 2006 والسنة اليلية بتكون صف أول بس محتارة اخليها ولا لأ... من ناحية تدريس مدرسة المهارات في صفوف KG1-KG2 الصراحة ممتاز... الحين بنتي في KG2 وتعرف تقرأ بالعربي والانجليزي وتحاول تهجي الكلمات الصعبة... ومن الناحية الدين الحمدلله كل اسبوع عندهم سورة ايديدة للحفظ مع الشرح .. وبنتي وايد اتحب شرح مدرسة الدين وكل ما اسمعها اتقولين هالاية شي قصتها .. الحمدلله ..
اخت ثانية مدحت المدرسه و قالت: مدرسه المهارات الحديثه والصراحه الحمدالله مرتاحه وياهم وايد مهتمين ف تحفظيهم القران وحتى الدراسه وان شاءالله اتريا يبداء التسجيل عشان اسجل بنتي فيها كجي ون
اخت اعترضت على المدرسه و قالت: ولد اختي درس فيها كورس

واحد وعقب هالكورس طلعته امه وردته لمدرسته القبليه ,تقول ما شئ

نظام,,وبعض المواد ماشئ كتب,,ومرات في الإمتحان اييب ولها درجه كامله

مع انها متأكده ان مب من مجهود ولدها,,يوم اييب الورقه وتسأله مايعرف

يجاوب,,وكم مره مشتكيه عند مسؤولة المشرفه,وتقول مافي فايده,للأن 

المشرفه دوم تتغير..يعني على كثر ما كانت متأمله خير في هالمدرسه,,

انحبطت,,حتى في مجلس الإمهات تقول وايد أمهات يشكن,,
موقع المدرسة
http://www.dubaisms.net/



13- مدرسة جرين وود الخاصه
المدرسة في المحيصنه, المنهج ... أمريكي " هاركوت " . ( المدرسات شبه فري في اللبس والميك اب ) صورة مب حلوة ومثال غير لائق للمعلمة القدوة + حفلات أعياد الميلاد طول السنة في الصفوف + إجازات الأعياد المسيحية 
ولبسهم مول مب شي أخضر وأصفر + الجنسيات من كل نوع
راي آخر قال: فى المحيصنه وصاحبتها رشيده بدرىصاحبة خبره تربويه الله يحفظها ويحفظ اهلها كلهم ناس قمه فى الاخلاق والخبره التربويه
أم ثانية قالت: جريين وود وايد زينه و اسعارها معقوله وعندهم الاهتمام وايد من ناحيه الاكادميه و التربويه واخص مديرتم والمساعده مس فايزة بصراحه ماعليهم كلام انا امدحها عن تجربه عيالي فيها.
و راي مع المدرسة و قال: جرين وود ما عليها كلام وبالاخص ان مديرتهم رشيدة بدري ذوق و خلق عالي وعيبني فيهم تحفيظهم للقرآن بنتي ماشالله عليها ترد البيت حافظة السور من دون ما أحفظها حتى المواد الثانية ماشالله عليهم توب



14- دبي للتربية الحديثه
في مردف, ابتعدوا عنها,
اغلبية الخوات ويانا بالمنتدى ضدها و قيل انهم يعطون درجات بالهبل و الغش عندهم عادي. و لو انه الطالب ماخذ عندهم 90% و تسئلونه بأي شي ما يعرف يجاوب.



15 – مدرسة السلام الخاصه
انا ولدي يديد في المدرسةkg1 واحس انهم اوكي لين الحين وشكرا


16- Raffles International Schools
بنتي في المدرسة في دبي وبالضبط في ام سقيم 

المدرسة يديده.. بنتي في KG1 ويدرسونها على نظام المنتسوري ووااااااااااااااااااايد روووعه دراستهم ..


طبعا المدرسة تابعة لإعمــار 


طبعا في الصف نفسه يكون الكيجي 1 ويا الكيجي 2
وحده من الخوات قالت, انه المديره مالت الوطنيه مع المدرسات انتقلوا للمدرسه هذي من كثر ما اهي قويه و ممتازه.
http://www.rafflesis.com/index.php

نبذه عن المنتسوري : 

بشكل مبسط المنتسوريه تبتعد عن نظام الحشو والتلقين وتنبذ طريقة الحفظ 

فهي تستدرج الطالب عشان هو اللي يصيد المعلومة 

في غرفة الدرس لا يوجد سبورة او كتب 

يوجد حرية كبييره للطالب بحيث انه يعتبر هو المحور وليس المعلم بعكس ماهو متعارف عليه 

النقاش والممارسة العملية هي اكثر شي يميز الطريقة المنتسورية 

الطالب يدرس كل انواع العلوم من سن الثالثة 

لكن يتجرعها على حسب عمره 

الحسبة في المنتسورية تعتمد على العمر العقلي فيعطى الطالب مراحل كل ما خلص من مرحلة يفوت للأصعب وهكذا 

يمكن من خلال هالطريقة اكتشاف الموهوبين ومساندتهم



17- مدرسة الحصن الخاصة
ام قالت: اعيالي في المدرسه فرع الطوار ووايد زينة يدرسون المنهج الأمريكي .. وبعد مدققين على الدين وايد ..
اخت ثانيه قالت: عندنا في بردبي فرع منه على نفس شاارع شيخ زايد صدقج يهتمون مدققين فالدين


18- مدرسة كوين
ام اعترضت على المدرسه و قالت: مدرسة كوين ولدي عندهم وهاي السنة الرابعة من يوم هو فالروضة أقولهم مب عايبني خطة فالعربي ومحد اهتم وحتى الناظرة كله تقول عادي بيطوف، يعني التركيز بس عالإنجليزي، و مدخلين ولد عند التوحد من يوم أول صف ويا ولدي والناظرة مب طايعة تشله حتى المدرسات متضايقات، مره عض ولدي وتمت العلامة اسبوع، ومرة سكر الباب على ايد بنت، وزغد وحده وكسر ذهبها، بصراحة ماشفت هاك الاهتمام اللي تأمنين عليه وأنا بصراحة يهمني يسير مكان يتربى ويتعلم فنفس الوقت مب يسير وايي يقولي كلمات أنا أستحي اسمعها



19- ديره الدوليه 
نظام بريطاني
http://dbweb.dischool.com/dis/index.cfm


20- اليونيفرسال أميركان
http://www.uasdubai.ae/uasdubai/MainPage.aspx


21- الأكاديميه الدوليه
نظام أمريكي(ثاني سنه) انا سجلت بنتي في الاكاديميه الدوليه لاني في الورقاء بس يوم سرت ودخلت وراوني الصفوف والمدرسه اكثر من ممتاز ومنهجهم امريكي فرنسي وفيه لغه عربيه وتربيه اسلاميه بعد

ام ثانيه قالت: مشكلة الاكاديميه الدوليه كل ما اروح لهم يعطوني معلومات غير عن أول مره
مره يعلمون اطفال الكي جي السباحه ومره يقولون لا.ومره يقولون أصلا مب جاهز.والمواد مره يقولون كل يوم يدرسون دين واخر مره قالولي 3 مرات في الاسبوع..عسب جي متردده أحسهم هب سيده! وما يدرسون فرنسي

ام اعترضت و قالت: محطيه عياليه في الاكاديميه الدين والعربي زيرو أما باجي المواد من الاول لين الرابع أوكيه لان المدرسات من جنوب أفريقيا أما فوق وايد تعبانين بصراحه تكلمت عند راعي المدرسه الدكتور راشد مسكين شادين حيلهم بس يبالهم وقت لانهم يداد.......ما عندهم أنشطه ووايد ما يهتمون في نظافة المدرسه ما فيه نظام الاداره موب لين هناك نظامهم
و أم بعد اعترضت و قالت: انا ما انصح احد يدخل عياله مدرسه دبي العربيه الامريكيه في محيصنه لانها قمه بالفوضى والانحلال الاخلاقي دخلت عيالي فيها بداية هالسنه لمدة شهر كنت بطلع من طوري على اللي شفته . بس الحمد لله نقلتهم على طووووول. بصراحه اداره فاااااااااااااشله



22- ISAS مدرسة العلوم والفنون الدوليه 
تابعة لأدارة المواكب لكن المنهج أمريكي
http://isas.sch.ae/index.html


23- مدرسة الابتاون
نظامها بريطاني
وحده من الخوات قالت انه المدرسه فنانه
www.uptownprimary.ae
المدرسه تابعه لمؤسسة بيكون التعليمية و هذا الموقع مالهم.
http://www.beacon.ae


24- مدرسة أكاديمية المزهر الأمريكيه للبنات
وحده من الخوات قالت, انه المدرسه ما شي فيها اهتمام بالدين.
و أم ثانيه قالت: * المدرسه حلوه ومرتبه وراقيه ....
* وايد عيبني شكل البنات مع بعض بدون أختلاط...
* أكثر المدارس إلي رحت لهن فيه تبرج ملفت من الطالبات بس المزهر أقل بوايد أو حتي نادر ما تلحظين وحده حاطه مسكره وغيره....
* وأنا ألف مريت علي قسم العربي ولقيت البنات يصلون ما شاء الله ....
* أول ما دخلت المدرسه ماشاء الله منشورات في كل مكان تدعم الحمله ضد الرسوم المسيئه للرسول الكريم...
* المدرسات وايد زينات وصدج شكلهم مدرسات ( قصدي المظهر العام
www.aag.ae
المدرسه تابعه لمؤسسة بيكون التعليمية و هذا الموقع مالهم.
http://www.beacon.ae


25- مدرسة دبي العربيه الامريكيه الخاصه
www.daaschool.ae


26- مدرسة المواكب القديمه
نظامها أمريكي بريطاني ويهتمون بالفرنسي, ووحده من خريجات المدرسه قالت: أنــــــا خريجة المواكب وبصرااااااااااااحة المدرسة مستواهــــــــــــا عالي وصار المنهج أقوى الحين أكثر ودخلت أحسن الجامعات ومستواااااااي وايد أوكــــــــــــي والبنات ما يخصهم في الأولاد وهذي ملاحظة مهمة وما في أصلا مجال للإختلاط وما يرضووووون بالفوضى الالتزام الالتزام وأنا بصراحة فخوووووورة أني اتخرجت من هالمدرسة لأنه مدرسينها ممتازين ومنهجها واهتمامهم كذلك 
لكن اخت ثانية قالت: مدرسة المواكب انا بنتي درسة فيها كجي 1و2 وشهر واحد صف اول ونقلتها لان تأسيسهم ضعيف وايد في كل المواد ,تعاملهم كل صراخ ؟؟؟؟ الحين بنتي في النبراس انترناشونال سكول....... عندهم العربي والدين و الانجليزي قوي .....
http://www.almawakeb.sch.ae



مدارس العين و هي كالتالي:


1- الشويفات الدولية
ممتازه و صار فيها الحين تحفيظ سوره من القرآن كل اسبوع
و هذا موقعها:
http://www.iscalain-sabis.net:88/alain/main.jsp


2- ليوا
وايد مدحوها و قالوا انه يوم السبت عندهم لحفظ القرآن الكريم و أحكام التجويد و التلاوه. مدرسه قويه.
تووووب 

من ناحية المنهج ومن ناحية الملاحظه والرقابه على العيال وسلوكياتهم 

ومن ناحية ثانيه التواصل مع الاهل يخبرونج كل شي اول باول 

واسعارهم اهون من مدرسة الشويفات والاتحاد 

هذا رأيي وللعلم عيالنا فيها من 7 سنين الحين والحمدلله 

واذكر واحد من عيالنا كسلان بالمره وما نجحوه من صف اول واصروا الا نعيد له لمصلحته 

وعدنا له غصب عنا بس الحمدلله ما ندمنا وايد مستواه الحين اوكيه
اخت قالت: مدرسة الليو من المدارس الجيده في العين بس عيبها الوحيد تغيير المعلمين في نصف الدراسة 
على السنه الدراسية 2008-2009 بيتغير المنهج الي امريكي 
احسن المراحل عندهم هي الكي جي مهتمين وايد بهذي المراحلة ومسوينا مبنى خاص منفصل


3- الظفرة
قالوا انها من المدارس القويه و ممتازه وأشجعج على تسجيل ولدج فيها والمعلمات شاطرات .......إنشدو عن مس هناء ومس هند يهتمن بالطفل

ام ضد المدرسه قالت عنها: ابعدن عن مدرسه الظفره الخاصه
فتجربتى معها مريره 
الاهمال فيها مستشرى وكان نتيجته اصابه ابنتى الصغيره فى KG1مرتين فى عينيها بركلات من الاطفال الاخرين نتيجه ضعف المشرفات
كما ذكرت ايضا, 1-سوء الاداراه
2-الاهمال 
3-ضعف العمليه التعليميه
4-ضعف مستوى الكوادر 
5-عدم الاهتمام بالكفاءه المنشوده من المتعاملين مع الاطفال فى السن الصغير(الروضه)
6- عدم اصغاء الاداره لى شكوى او مشكله
7-التعالى غير المبرر فى التعامل
8-ضعف التجهيزات والابنيه والملاعب


4- مدرسة النشء الصالح
منهج امريكي + منهج الوزاره و يهتمون بالدين و العربي و فيه عندهم حصص لتحفيظ القرآن و الحديث.
وحده من الخوات قالت, ماشاء الله ولدي فيها روضه ثانيه وايد اوكيه بالانجليزي و العربي و الدين قولوا ما شاء الله الحين بيخلص جزء عم


5- الانجلش سبيكنج سكول
و قيل انها نفس الشويفات و أحسن لإنها محترمه؟؟؟؟ قيل العربي و الدين اشويه ضعيف.


6- مدرسة محمد بن خالد للأجيال
صوتين مع مدح المدرسه و قالوا انها قويه و ممتازه.
كما قيل؛ انا دخلتت ولديه فديته كمل كم سنه ع ندهم وعقب طلعته مش عشان شي لا والله بس ابا المدرسه تكون قريبه من البيت حولته مدرسه خاصه اقرب
بس والله عندهم اهتمام في امور الدين وايد فوق المستوي المممتاز يعنى تخيلي الطفل هو في الروضه حافظ الايات والاحاديث ولادعيه ماشااءا لله والحمد الله الحين ماش ااء لله عليه دائم اقول التوفيق من الله 
وهذا المدرسه لي علمت وزرعت الدين في قلوب عيالنا بعكس ما نستهم الاشياء الاساسه انصحج اذا تبين تدرسين فيها ولدج فيها الخير هالمدرسه عن تجربه ... والله يحفظ ولدج ويخليه لج



7- المدرسة العالمية
مدحوها 


8- مدرسة الامارات الوطنية
المبنى تراه يديد ونظيف وروعه وبالنسبة للريوق والغدا تراه عندهم .. يعني عيالج بييون متغدين والحمدلله. المدرسه تتبع النظام الأمريكي في المناهج.. وعربي وتربية اسلاميه وتربيه وطنيه نفس المنهاج الحكومي ........طبعا عندهم اختلاط لين الصف الرابع الابتدائي .. ترى فيه خصم للجيش والشرطه 40%. شغل لليهال الي في KG1 الصراحه روعه والهدف الاساسي عندهم مش الحفظ ولكن الهدف الفهم والتعبير وتشغيل المخ يعني الياهل بيفكر وبيخترع مش لازم يكوون صح بس لازم يطلع منه شي على قد افكاره .......عندهم سباحه وفن وموسيقى ولاحظة في الصفووف فيه ملابس للمسرحيات.
غالبية الأصوات مع مدح المدرسه و اللي ضدها قالوا::::::
واحد على اساس انه العربي ضعيف عندهم و العيال جذي راح يحتاجون مدرس او مدرسه لهم.
و الصوت الثاني قال؛ حاطه بنتي في مدرسة الامارات الوطنيه العين والصراحه ما شوووف فيها شي زياده البنت ما تعلمة منهم شي وايد لان المدرسه ولله الحمد كل يووم اجازه والاداره صح جديده وشكلها من اولها لعب ؟؟؟ واحس ان ندمانه اني حطيتها فيها لان بنتي تعرف تتكلم انجليزي والحين اشووفها بدات اتخوورها وهذا دليل عدم الاهتمام ىمن المدرسه....
وهذا موقعهم ..

www.ens.sch.ae


9- مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية
وأختاروها السنة من أحسن المدارس عن طريق مجلس التعليم

و هذا موقعهم
http://alittihadalain.com/ar/index.htm



10- حضانة الكواكب ( بلانيت)
تابعة لمنتسوري و هي ممتازه جدا يتعلم فيها الطفل القراءة والكتابه. صوت واحد فقط


11- المدرسة الدولية
صوت معاها و صوت ضدها, يعني احتاروا يا جماعه.


12- مدرسة المدار
في ناس يمدحونها وفي ناس ذموها لى لان مشكلتهم انها مدرسه تبشيريه نوعا ما كما قيل مو كلامي انا. ام اخرى معاها و قالت انها احسن عن مدرسة الامارات الوطنية. مدرسة المدار احسن
لانها تهتم اكثر بطفل
بس المش حلو عندهم انج ما تقبلين المعلمات كل شي انت تبنه تتكلمين مع سوبرفايزر


13- مدرسة الصنوبر
صوت واحد، بنتي من 3 سنين في مدرسة الصنوبر في العين وبصراحة المدرسه من اقدم المدارس في العين ولها كادر من المدرسين ولا أروع من الاخلاق والتفاهم مع اولياء الامور وايضا الاتصالات الدائمه معي لحل أي مشكله أو مناقشة


14- مدرسة المستقبل
روعه واللي حلو فيها انها تحتوي على كل الجنسيات وهذا اللي يخلي الطالب يمتلك اكثر من لغة
ام ثانية قالت: انا حاطه عيالي في المدرسة من اول ما افتتحة ما عليها كلام منهجهاوايد مكثف في الانكليزي
وبعد يهتموون باللغه العربيه 
ولي يعيبني فيها بعد اهتمام المدرسات وايد حلو للعيال وانها بعد مافيها وايد زحمه


15- مدرسة الأندلس الخاصه
صوت معاها و لم يذكر السبب.


16- مدرسة الثقه النموذجية
صوت قال: وماشاء الله اداره روعة 
وايضا معلماتها قديرات وتمتاز المدرسة بفعاليات كونها الحين ثاني سنه لها 
لكن يتابعون مستوى الطالبة عن طريق الاتصال باهلها
هاي كانت اسمها العين النموذجية و تاسست من صف اول و تمو كل سنة يزيدون صف يعني اول شي كان اول بعدين اول و ثاني و جي و بعدين سوو عدالها مدرسة ثانية اسمها المعالي و حاليا المعالي من صف سادس لين صف تاسع و الثقة من اول لين خامس و و اللالئ انتقلو الجيمي وهي بعد من اول لين خامس
آراء اخرى قالت: المدرسه عقب مريم الشامسي ماتسر وحتى الطاقم التدريسي أيام مريم كان غير ماشالله مريم دينمو ونشيطه بس من سارت من المدرسه ماصار للآلئ أسم أول كل أسبوع فعاليه تعليميه والمدرسه والطالبات خذن أكثر من شهاده وتقدير في حفظ القرآن والحديث وجايزة الشيخ حمدان .........هذا اللي أعرفه
و بعد قالوا: والله يا ختيه انا بنتي في اللالى وكانت بنتي من المتفوقات درست اول وثاني والحين بنتي في ثالث بصراااحه من بعد مريم الشامسي المدرسه دمار يعني لاانشطه ولافعاليات ولا شي والله انا حالفه انقل بنتي السنه اليايه لثقه لان حرام السنه هذي بنتي درسوها اي كلام حتى والله المدرسات يتحرطمن على المديره لانها ماب مثل مريم والله كانت تعرف الكبيره والصغيره في المدرسه وكانت تسلم على البنات وتسائل الامهات عن رايهن او عن اقتراحاتهن في المدرسه والله والله بنتي غمضتني يوم زارتهم المديره مريم المرسه قالت والله يا امي كل البنات يقوللها ادمتى بترجعيلنا وبنتي يتني فرحانه ماما سلمت على مديرتنا انا وماااااايد احبها بس هذي المديره الحاليه لاتهش ولاتنش حليلها لان ما اعتقد تقدر توصل لمستوى او ادارة مريم
( شي يحير, ناس قالوا اسمها كان اللآلي, و ناس قالوا العين النموذجيه. ما اعرف وين الصح. اللي عندها خبره تفيدنا علشان نصحح المعلومات.


17- حضانة كيدز ار اس
ماشاء الله عليهم وعندهم مهارات الكي جي اول وثاني ومعلماتهم خبرة وطيبات, تحت اشراف الاستاذة جميله الحمادي لها خبره وااايد ف المدارس الحكوميه والنموذجيه يعني تربويه من الدرجه الاولي ...و الاخت مريم المحيربي نائبة مديرة الحضانه قمه في التعامل و الذوق والكل يمدحها ماشاءالله عليها ثقه .. والصراحه وااايد يهتمون ف العيال .. من ناحيه النظافه ماعليهم كلااااام, ووايد يسووون انشطه حق الطلاب ودايما بعد عندهم رحلات ترفييهه وتعليمية وبالنسبه للدراسه يعلموون الحروف والارقام باللغتييين ويعلموون الادعيه الي تنقال مثلا قبل الطعام او بعد الطعااام الصراااحه انا بنتي وايد استفادت من هالحضانه وانا انصح كل ام تودي بنتها او ولدها عندهم. رقمهم : 7811456


18- حاضنة ستبنج استون
حضانه اجنبية بس والله انها من احسن وانظف الحضانات في العين بس للاسف الوقت عندهم من 7:45 لين 1.00 وشوي غاليه بس صدقيني تستاهل بنتي طلعة من هذي الحضانه ترمس انجليزي معندهم بعد يووم خاص للسباحه ويطلعوون الياهل مره راحة حديقة الحيوان ومره المطار ومره بعد طبخوو بيتزا ومن غير نشاطات ثانيه حلوووه واحتفالات بالمناسبات.... رووحي شووفي الحضانه يمكن تعجبج كلمي

المديره انيتا وهذا رقمها 037812495


مدارس الشارقه و هي كالتالي:


1- الشويفات الدولية
اخت ويانا قالت: مافيش احسن من كده, مدرسة شويفات ممتازة عندي اخوية عندما سجلة في المدرسة الشويفات عطوة نضام صفين والحمد للة ونجحة والحين في الصف الخامس والحمد للة متفوق في الجليزي ويدرس اختة التي في الجامعة الدروس النجليزي إلى ماتعرفها
ام اخرى قالت: في العائلة بنت عمة بنتي تدرس في مدرسة الاتحاد في دبي
و اولاد عمها يدرسون في الشويفات 
اللي الاحظه انه مستواهم اعلى من مستوى بنت عمهم 
يعني الشويفات منهجها قوي و اسلوبهم رهيب غير عن مدرسة الاتحاد 
هذا اللي بلاحظه انا من المستويات اللي عندنا في البيت
و بالنسبة لي طيبة الكويتية, عيالي الأثنين بالمدرسه. اشوفها وايد ممتازه و فيها اهتمام بالياهل من كل النواحي. يعني يعطونهم انجليزي و عربي و دين. و ماشاءالله يعلمونهم يكتبون الأحرف عربي و انجليزي و الأرقام نفس الشي غير الألوان و الأشكال, و وايد وايد كلمات. اذا تبون تأسيس صح لعيالكم انصحكم فيها.
و اللي يقول انها تبشيريه هذا كلام فاضي, ولدي الصغير الحين في كي جي 2 لما ادرس اخوه الكبير الدين يقولي عطوني هذا و عطوني هذا. بس لأنه ما عندهم كتب و عيالنا ماشاءالله ما يتكلمون شنو خذوا فالكل علباله انهم مو زينين بالدين. و ارد و اقول للخوات ترى الدين يعتمد على البيت. احنا ليش كلنا معتمدين على المدرسه انهم يسوون كل شي لعيالنا. ليش مو احنا اللي نتابعهم بالحفظ و نقرا وياهم قصص الصحابه و الرسل و كل شي نبيهم يتعلمونه. ليش مو احنا اللي نكون قدوة لعيالنا بالصلاة و ذكر الله و كل شي حلو نبي عيالنا يسوونه.
و هذا الموقع
http://www.iscshj-sabis.net:88/iscshj/main.jsp


2- مدرسة ويس جرين
تأسيسهم قوي, لأني شفت ولد عم اعيالي فيها ماشاءالله بلبل انجليزي.
راي ثاني: الصراااحه انا ما كنت اعرف شي عن مدرسه وس غرين.. كان ولدي يدرس في الواحهkg1والسنه kg2في ويس غرين لانهم غيروا مدرسه الواحه وخلوها ويس غرين مش اني نقلته لا تم في نفس المدرسه بس ويس غرين اشترت الواحه وغيرت المنهج والدراسه..
والحين واااايد ممتاز في الدراسه واللغه ..واسلوبهم ودراستهم وااايد اوكي ويحببون اليهال للدراااسه والصفوف وااايد مرتبه وحتى المدرسات تعاملهن حلو ونظامهن للدراسه اوكي..بس انا ادور مدرسه يهتمون في الدين وااايد مثل الابداع العلمي.
راي ثالث؛ وايد زينه انا مرتاحه منهم عيالي فيها صدق يهتمون في اليهال
ام اخرى قالت؛ اقدر اعتبر نفسي استويت خبيرة بمدرسة ويس جرين
اولا قبل ما ابدأ حبيت اصحح بعض المعلومات الخطأ اللي ذكروها بعض الخوات
ليش تقولون ان مدرسة ويس جرين ما فيها اهتمام بالتربية الاسلاميه؟ هذا خطأ لأن بالعكس تأسيس العربي جدا ممتاز عندهم و التربية الاسلاميه منهج الحكومه و العيال ما شاء الله عليهم و هم الكي جي 1 حافظين وايد سور و احاديث.
ثانيا بالنسبه لدراستهم وايد قويه و المنهج متنوع و اللغه الانجليزيه وايد قويه.
المدرسين متنوعه جنسياتهم بس الغالب بريطانيين او اللي عندهم جنسيه بريطانيه.
مثل كل مدرسه .. ويس جرين لها مميزات و بعد مساوىء لأن ما بتحصلون مدرسه كامله
وحدة من الأمهات اضافت: انا سجلت ولدي في هالمدرسه. لاني من تجربة بنات خالي كل عيالهم فيها 6 ماشاءالله عليهم يدرسون في الويس جرين من الـ كي جي الى الصف الـ 11 .
دراستهم قويه قويه جداااا و القى عند الاولاد كمية معلومات وافره قليل ما القاها عند طلاب في مستوياتهم من مدارس ثانيه .. و تأسيسهم للطالب رووووعه ..لان المدرسين و المدرسات أجانب .. بس مدرسات العربي و الدين اللي هم اصلهم عربي طبعا ..و يهتمون بالمعلومات العامه للطالب مب بس حشو كتب و خلاص ..
والله انصح كل أم تفكر بتسجيل طفلها بهالمدرسه ..لانها فعلا اقوى مدرسه في الشارجه حاليا ..
وتصحيح لمعلومه ...: ادارتهم مب هنديه.. المدير اصله اصله امريكي مستر كلفاتو .بس مسلم
http://www.wesgreen.net/


3- الابداع العلمي
ملك صلاح بو خاطر و اهتمامهم رائع بالدين. تمتاز انه لكل طالب مفكرة تكون معاه كل يوم لملاحظات المدرسة و ولي الأمر. , عندهم اهتمام في الياهل ماتتصورينه ولد اختي كان العام كي جي 1 ماشالله لغته الانجليزيه كيف ووايد مهتمين بالقران عسب صاحبها صلاح بوخاطر ومدرساتهم معاهم طول الوقت والمساعده والفراشه .
قيل ايضا في مدحها؛ مدرسه وعن تجربه اخواني وعيال عمي وعيال خالاتي كلهم فيها يأسسونهم من ناحية القران والتجووويد يعني اخوي في صف ثالث يعرف الحركات الي في القران اكثر عني ويأسسونهم في العربي والإنجليزي وايد اوكي بس بعد كله المدارس دوامهم طوويل وفي هالمدرسه ما يحتفلووون بأي شي بدعه مثل من حق الليله وما ادري اشووه ولازم الطلاب يعلمونهم الصلاه والبنات يحجبونهم والي عيبني عندهم ان كل صفين عزج الله عندهم حمام مشترك وكل شي في صغير المنظره والمرحاض وقبضة الباب وعندهم موظفه داخله بالصراحه كلنا مرتاحين فيها
و الصوت اللي ضدها قال انه تكاليفها غالية, صوت ثاني ضدها قال انهم بالانجليزي مو ذاك الزود.
و هذا موقع المدرسة 
http://www.scs-sharjah.com/arabic/about/index.html


4- مدرسة الرسالة العلمية الخاصه
منهج بريطاني و البيئه اسلامية. المدرسة مش مثل المدارس إلي تعتمد على التلقين ويكرفونهم في الواجبات، دراستهم تعتمد على المهارات اليدوية والملاحظة ، ومعظم واجباتهم يكتبونها في المدرسة، ومع أنها تدرس المنهج البريطاني لكن عندهم إهتمام كبير باللغة العربية والإسلامية والتجويد والقرآن، ومافي شي أسمه موسيقى في المدرسة ( الحمدلله ) يربونهم على القيم الإسلامية ، ومعاملتهم سواء الإداراة أوالهيئة التدريسية جدا راقية ، ودايما ياخذون الملاحظات بعين االإعتبار، طبعا في سلبيات لكن لاتذكر بالنسبة للإيجابيات، وإستحالة تلقين مدرسة كاملة من كافة النواحي
ملاحظة: العدد جدا محدود ، لذلك يوقفون التسجيل في حالة وصلو للعدد المطلوب ، والطلبة في الفصل الواحد ما يتعدى 20
ام اخرى قالت؛ الاهتمام بجميع الجوانب سواء كان عربي او انجليزي ودين والقرآن
اخت ويانا قالت: ومدرسة الرسالة العلمية ممتازة في تاسيس الانجليزي والعربي بنفس المستوى وما عندهم اي سلوكيات اتخافين منها مدرسة الاولاد غير عن البنات واذا شافوا بنت غير ملتزمة افصلوها واتجاهاتها دينية وكل وسائل الراحة فيها وبصراحة انا حاطة عيالي من اربع سنين في الرسالة ومرتاحة لاني يوم اسمع عن الاشياء اللي تستوي في المدارس اقول الحمدالله و
ملاحظة :مدرسة الرسالة الوحيدة اللي تلاقين فيها اكبر نسبة مواطنين قليل عندهم الوافدات ولج الاختيار تبغين المستوى ولا الثنين والله يوفقج الغالية
رأي جديد؛ عيالي في مدرسة الرسالة من اربع سنين المدرسة زينة من ناحية انه اتجاهها اتجاه اسلامي وتأسيسها اوكية عربي وانجليزي بس اللغة والمحادثة مش قوية الا اذا كان الطالب شاطر او داخل من البداية ولكن احسن عن غيرها وما عندهم السلوكيات اللي انشوفها في المدارس وتحفيظ القرآن
رأي واحده من مدرساتهم الفاضلات؛ شهادتي يمكن ان تكون مجروحة لانني معلمة بمدرسة الرسالة 

ولكنني ارى ان المدرسة تعطي ولي الامر كل الاهتمام وللطالب كل الرعاية وتهتم بالانشطة وتعطي 3 حصص قرآن في الاسبوع طبعا انا اتكلم عن الصف الثاني ولا تثقل على الطالب الواجبات على قدر استطاعته وتقوم المساعدات بدورهن مع معلمات الفصول وانا سعيدة انني اعمل بهذا الجو الايماني وفي نظري انه لا احد كامل ولا مدرسة تستثنى من العيوب وأولا وآخرا المعلمة يجب ان تراعي ربها ثم ضميرها المهني خصوصا مع التأسيس كما اضافت الأخت الفاضله, المعلمات ممتازات وأي معلمة ما بيحسوها قد المسؤولية بيفنشوها\ ممنوع اللبس العادي غير العباية ممنوع للمعلمات \في أنشطة هذا الفصل أكثر رحلات وكل معلمة فصل لازم تعمل أنشطة معينة حسب سن الطالب وعمره\ الأهل عندهم في المرتبة الأولى لكل مجموعة صفوف مسؤولة يعني أول وثاني لها مسؤولة المواد الأجنبية وثالث لهم مسؤولة مواد أجنبية والمواد العربية لها مسؤولة وأي شكوى بتوصلها فورا بتحكي مع المعلمة من أجل اتخاذ اللازم \ المنسقات المسؤولات عنا دايما ورانا صلحنا الواجبات والكتب والدفاتروشو أبدعنا في الحصة في الشرح وغيرو المديرة الجديدة الله يحفظها وراهم يعني المسؤولات عنا وبالتالي هم ورى المعلمات كمان\ بالمختصر بعد كل هالسوالف أنا بالأول كنت متخوفة من الباكستانيا ولهجتهم بس بعد اللي شفتو بعيني من متابعة من المسؤولات عن المواد الأجنبية ارتحت ولله الحمد والأجواء كمان دينية وإسلامية والبنات ملتزمات بالزي وبيسلموهم شيل موحدة وجاكتات للشتاء وملابس سباحة في مسبح للصغار الأول والثاني والثالث
والصف عدد الطلاب لا يتجاوز ال25 وأحيانا صفوف فيها 22 الصفوف نظيفة ومرتبة تصدقي لو حكيتلك انو في كل جزء من المدرسة في كاميرة مراقبة ما عدا طبعا الحمامات عفوا\ واشتغلت الكاميرات عند الادارة هذا الفصل لو اجيت مرة ارفعي راسك فوق في الممر راح تلاقي كرة سوداء هاي هي الكاميرا
http://www.aldana.ae/phplinkat/linkr...hp?linkid=6304


5- مدرسة فكتوريا الانجليزيه
فرع لمدرسة فكتوريا في بريطانيا و دراستها قويه. كل المدرسات بريطانيات مش هنديات وعندهم جواز بريطاني .. لان اغلب المدارس يقولون عندنا المدرسات بريطانيات .. ويوم اتسيرين تكتشفين انهم هنديات .. يعني يعلمونهم انجليزي بالكنة الهندية .. بس هاي المدرسة نظامها بريطاني عدل .. كل شي مرتب .. في متابعة على العيال بشكل مكثف .. طريقتهم حلوة في التعليم .. ما يضغطون على اليهال وايد مثل الشويفات .. بس في نفس الوقت يتعلمون.. والحمد الله حتى في الاجازة يعيالي يسئلون متى بنسير المدرسة .. والصبح قبلي في السيارة .. يشجعونهم على القرآءة .. كل اسبوع عندهم حصة مكتبه وكمبيوتر .. وكل اثنين عندهم سباحة .. واغلب اللي فيها اجانب انجليز .. ما فيها امواطنين .. يمكن كل صف ولدين مواطنين بس .. فعيالنا يظطرون يتكلمون معاهم بلغتهم ..
بس مشكلتهم اجازاتهم شوي غير عن وزارة التربية .. يعني يبتدون من 2\9 الين 15\12 بس وياخذون اجازة اسبوعين .. والكورس الثاني يبتدي 2يناير الى اول ابريل .. يعني ماعندم اجازة الربيع في شهر يناير .. ياخذونها قبل .. شهر 12 .. والكورس الثالث يبتدي 15 يناير الى 28 يونيو.. نظامهم 3 كورسات مش كورسين مثل وزارة التربية والتعليم. 
موقع مدرسة فكتوريا الانجليزية
www.victoriaenglishschool.ae


6- المدرسة الاسترالية
دراستهم قويه و عندهم دروس للسباحه.
كما قيل؛انا انصحج فيها لاني انا دخلت ولدي عندهم الصف الأول ودرس نص كورس وبعدين سافرنا بريطانيا وكمل هناك بس ما حصل اي صعوبه لان الاستاف كلهم اجانب في الاستراليه وإن شاء الله يوم بنرد بخليه يكمل عندهم

http://213.42.30.101/aisportal/index...anouncments_ar



7- مدرسة الوردية
خوات مدحوها و قيل عنها؛ الصرااااااااااحه ماعليها كلام دراستهم رووووووعه وتأسيسهم ولا احلى والمواد العربيه والتربيه الاسلاميه عندهم من كي جي وان وانا وايد مرتاحه من المدرسه من دراسه ونظام وترتيب الحمدالله الحين عندي بنتي في الصف الثاني الأبتدائي ماشالله عليها اغلبيت الوقت تعتمد على نفسها وعندي بنت في الكيجي في الدين ممتازه وفي الأنجليز يلين الحين اشوفها وايد اوكي يعني بالمختصر من كل شي وانا الصراحه ما افكر اطلعم من المدرسه لأنه منهجم وايد قوي
والمدرسه الي تي تراجع ويابنتي الدروس الأنجليزيه اتقولي الدروس الي تاخذها نحن نعطي الصف الثالث والرابع وهي الحمدالله في الثاني واوكي


8- مدرسة الشارقه الأمريكية الدولية
ما مدحوهاا و قالوا عنها انها خرطي و اهمال و تسيب و ماديين بشكل بحت. و الشرح مو ذاك الزود علشان الطالب يسجل في دروس التقويه اللي تنظمها المدرسه.
ام اخرى قالت؛ الامريكيه عدال بيتي يعني لو افر حصاه بتطيح داخل المدرسه بس وايد ناس يشتكون منها و بصراحه اشكال الطلاب ابدا ما تشجع... لا تفهموني غلط بس شكلهم عرب و مب عرب و البناطلين لوو ويست و الشعر سالفه و الحاله فظيعه و دايما اشوفهم عند الدكان يدخنون علشان جذه بصراحه ما دخلت عيالي فيها.
ام مدحت المدرسة وقالت:: سجلت بنتي في مدرسة الشارقة الأمريكية الدولية و الصراحة ارتحت وايد للمدرسة و دخلت الصفوف و شفت مكان اللعب و كانت هناك مدرسة تدرس كيجي ون و دخلت بنتي مع أطفال و شاركت بنتي وياهم و الصراحة بنتي ارتحات و بعدين سجلت بنتي للسنة الياية كيجي ون بعد ما ارتحت للمدرسة و المدرسات بريطانيات و هناك اهتمام
جارتي اعيالها بالمدرسه, البنت بالصف التاسع و الولد بالصف الخامس. الحمدلله مرتاحه من المدرسه و تمدرحها و تقول انه الدراسه قويه عندهم. 


9- مدرسة الشارقة الخاصه
ما امدحوها و قالوا انه لغة الطلبة في الانجليزي مو ذاك الزود.


10- مدرسة الزهور
صوت واحد معاها, وصوت ضدها, و قالت انها ما تنصح فيها و اللي يسجل اعياله فيها راح يندم مثلها.


11- مدرسة المواهب
قيل: التأسيس فيها قوي جدا
و قيل ايضا: من ناحية الدين ممتازة لأنه مديرتهم كانت في الإبداع 
و رسومهم مناسبة.
و اخت بعد مع المدح قالت: انا بنتي في المواهب والمدرسه وايد زينه الصراحه 
ورقمهم 065670077
و اخت ما تمدح المدرسة قالت: أنا سمعت وحده تشتكي تقول ضاربين بنتها في الصف الثالث... ما يمدحونها وايد الصراحه


12- مدرسة الشارقه البريطانية
احد الأخوة في منتدى آخر قال: لسه مدخل بنتى مدرسة الشارقة البريطانية كويسه و سعرها معقول و مدرسين كلهم اوروبين, دخلوا اعيالكم و ما تندمون



13- مدرسة المروج الانجليزية الخاصه
وايد ارتحت للمدرسة ... ومستحيل تكون مدرسة نصرانيه لانه ما شفت عندهم ولا راهبه .. وبعدين يدرسون العربي والتربية الاسلامية كحصة عربيه 100% وحصص مستقله ومدرسات هالمادتين عربيات .. وبالنسبة للأنجليزي و الرياضيات والعلوم يدرسنهن مدرسات باكستانيات الاصل وباللغه الانجليزيه و باين عليهم طيبوبات ... بس انا متأكده 100% ان المدرسة مش نصرانية ؟؟


14- مدرسة الشعلة
الشعله كتير بهتموا بالطلاب


15- مدرسة الكمال الخاصه
منهج امريكي الادارة عربيه من مدير وهيئة تدريسية وعندهم اظني اجانب مدرسين مب متاكده..بس مديرهم تربوي كان موجه في الوزارة مادري المنطقة وتحسين انه قريب من اليهال خاصه مرحله الكجي وتلاقينه دووم وياهم خااصه اول فتره من الكجي 1 لانه كله صياح فتلاقينه عندهم ومكتبه عند قسم الكجي..

الدراسة كلها بالانجليزي طبعا يدرسون انجليزي ماث ساينس وعربي ودين من مرحله كجي 1..يهتمون في كل شىء الدراسه الانشطه الرحلات عندهم كلاس كمبيوتر من مرحله كجي 1..

وحده من الخوات قالت: ولدي فديته الحين بيتخرج من كجي 1 من عندهم حلوووة هااي بيتخرج لوووووووول مشاءالله علموهم الاساسيات كلها تقريبا الحروف بالانكليزي والعربي مع الكلمات والارقام والسور القرانيه والاحاديث والادعيه..

بس ولدي يات له فتره وصار ما يحب المدرسه مادري ليش ؟؟ يمكن لان غيروا المس مالتهم مال الانكليزي ..تعرفين هالشىء ياثر على الطفل تغير المس لان تعود على وحده فصعبه تغيرينها بس الحين صاار عادي ... لان المدارس الخاصه باستمرار يغيرون المدرسات
و قيل ايضا: اشوفها وايد زينه و خفيفه .. خاصه قسم الكي جي يجنن ... بس للاسف اخوي بيطلع الحول لان مافيها ثانويه ... 
احسن شي مافيها ضغط واجبات و امتحانات


16- مدرسة الأنصار العالمية
قيل عنها: عيالي في الانصار العالمية الصراحة المدرسة ما عليها كلام اهتمام بالدين الاسلامي والقران والسنة ومنهجهم بريطاني المدرسة تخرج الطالب حافظ القران كامل والاحاديث + الثانوية الحكومية + البريطانية .
انا بنتى عندهم من الكي جي والحين صف اول ماشاء الله تعرف تقراء عربي + انجليزي والمدرسة فيها من كل الجاليات مالزين وجنوب افريقيا وامريكان وبريطانين وهنود وايرانين وطبعا جميع الدول العربية بس كلمم مسلمين والمدرسين اجانب بس مسلمين الى دخلو الاسلام وحلو في المدرسة انهم كل سنة يحتفلون بيوم الشعوب ويتعرفون الطلاب على كل الجاليات الى موجودة ويشوفون الاسلام لين وين وصل .... بس مشكلة المدرسة شي واحد ان مبناهم صغير بس السنة الياية بينتقلون مدرسة جديدة في القراين عندهم من الروضة الى قريد 12 .....


17- مدرسة اقرا
اقرأ نظامها امريكي ملتزمة ونشاطات حلوة ورياضة وسباحة والمعلمين بعضهم اجانب عندهم للصف التاسع والأقساط أعتقد متل اي مدرسة اجنبية وفي رحلات ترفيهية
وحده من الخوات قالت: أخبرج عن تجربت اختي حاطة ولدها في مدرسة ( إقرأ ) واااااااايد تمدحهم وتمدح الادارة وهذي المدرسة ملك مواطن تربوي وزوجته بعد تربوية وهي ناظرة المدرسة في الشارجة ,الاستاذة / هدي بن كامل 


19- مدرسة المعرفة الدولية
وحده من الخوات قالت: انا وحده من خريجات مدرسة المعرفة من يوم انا في الروضة و انا فهاي المدرسه لين السنة هاي تخرج...

بصدق المدرسة زينه نوعا ما بس اذا كانت بنتج شاطره لا تضلمينها في هاي المدرسه لانهم ينجحون اللي يبونه وعادي بنت ثانيه حاطيلها درجات مثل بنتج وبنتج تعبانه وتدرس فالبيت وهايج غش فغش يا انها هي الها علاقة ويا المدرس مثلا تيبها البيت حق دروس خصوصيه او انه الهم علاقة بالمدير وعلاقة قويه واايد..
وثانيا: عن بيئة البنات اللي فالمدرسه الاغلب خقاقات وبطرانات وتحسين بنتج يوم بتكبر وبترابعهم بتودر الدراسة ومابتهتم بس بيكون همها انه يكون لبسها حلو وستايل وجي يعني..وبتشوف الاولاد اللي اوقات ايون قسم البنات وهاذيلاك عاد مايخلون البنت فحالها خصوصا اذا كانت حلوه
واذا خلاص سجلتيها تابعي البنت دووووم دوووم ولا تتركينها ولا دقيقه خلي دوم عينج عليها وهتمي فيها وخليها قريبه منج واذا في مثلا اجتماع اولياء الامور دوم سيري واسمعي راي المدرسين عن البنت ..
وعن التدريس والممدرسين ها الشي الي ماروم ارمس عنه مووول .. مودرسين توب توب تدريسهم وايد اوكيه .. بس صح تدريسهم اوكيه بس في منهم ماعندهم ضمير يسبرون ويدرسون فالبيوت ويعطين الطلبة اسئلة الامتحان نفس ماهي بالضبط وانا ماسمعتها من حد هي مستوتلي انا..

انا اتكلم عن البنت يوم بتكبر يعني من صف 5 وفوق يعني فترة البلوغ 



20- مدرسة المواكب
وحده من الخوات قالت: انا اعرف مدرسة المواكب كويس جداً لانى كنت فيها في اولى ثانوى ( الكلام ده كان فى 1989 ) و عرفت ان الادارة بتاعتها لسه زي ما هى .. المدرسة كويسة من الناحية التعليمية جداً ... لكن من الناحية الاخلاقية لأ خالص
المواكب اغلب مدرسينها شوام


21- مدرسة العناية الانجليزيه الخاصه
قيل عنها: اننى اتعامل مع مدرسة العناية الانجليزية الخاصة منذ تسع سنوات و ذلك بسبب ابنتى التى تخرجت من هذه المدرسة العظيمة. لم اشك يوما فى قدرات ادارة المدرسة على حل اصعب الامور و لم اجد اكثر كفاءة منهم فى وضع الحلول لمعالجة اى ضعف عند الطالب ان وجد و ذلك بسبب الخبرة الطويلة التى قد تزيد على عشرين عاما لادارة المدرسة . ان النظام المتبع فى المدرسة بالاضافة الى المناهج العالمية المطبقة و المستوى الرفيع للتعليم يدل على النجاح الكبير الذى احرزته المدرسة خلال السنوات الماضية و ازدياد عدد طلابها الذين تم اختيارهم بناءا على مستواهم المطلوب. عاصرت هذه المدرسة منذ تأسيسها ووجدتها طيلة الفترة متفانية بما تقوم به ادارتها و مدرسيها و عاصرتها فى بناء شخصية طلابها حسب ما يتطلبه ديننا و ما تتطلبه عاداتنا و تقاليدنا و لم اندم يوما على التعامل معهم بل اجد اننى قد اوصلت ابنتى الى ابواب الجامعة بأمان. 

ايضا قيل: اعتبر مدرسة العناية الانجليزية الخاصة كبيت ثانى لابنائى فانا اشعر بالامان عندما أحضر ابنائى للمدرسة و هذا احساس ابنائى ايضا و اذا اردت معاقبتهم فاهددهم باخراجهم من المدرسة ان كلمة حق يحب ان تقال بحق هذه المدرسة العظيمة و بحق ادارتها و مدرسيها و لا اعتقد ان هناك ولى امر لم يكن كل الاحترام و الاجلال لهذه الادارة العظيمة و ان يعترف بكل صدق بكفاءه الهيئة التدريسية. و نتمنى من جميع المدارس ان تكون المنافسة بينهم شريفة و يكون الطالب هو المحور الاساسى فى العملية التعليمية فاولياء الامور ليسوا بالاغبياء و قادرون على اختيار المدرسة الجيدة التى تمتاز بكفاءة ادارتها و مدرسيها و بالمستوى الرفيع للمناهج و طرق تدريسها. جازاهم الله خيرا و نتمى لهم النجاح المستمر قدر احترامنا و تقديرنا لهم

اضافت احدى الأخوات: عندما احضرت ابنائى الى مدرسة العناية كان من خلال بعض الصديقات اللواتى رشحن هذه المدرسة و اننى اذ اشكر صديقاتى على هذه التوصية التى كان لها الاثر الايجابى على مستوى ابنائى فولدى قد اتم الصف السادس العام الماضى بتفوق هذا بالاضافة الى اجتيازه امتحانات نهاية المرحلة الابتدائية لجامعة كامبردج مع العلم ان هذا الاعتماد الاكاديمى للمرحلة الابتدائية لم يمضى عليه اكثر من ثلاث سنوات و كانت مدرسة العناية الانجليزية اول مدرسة فى امارة الشارقة تحصل على اعتمادها كمركز امتحانات لهم فى المرحلة الابتدائية و كان ولدى راشد قد انهى امتحانات كامبردح لمادة العلوم و 
الرياضيات و اللغة الانجليزية و حصل على شهادة تحديد المستوى المعتمدة من جامعة كامبردج و بفضل هذا الامر استطاع اولادى دخول افضل المدارس فى امارة اخرى بدون اجتياز اى اختبارات قبول بسبب سمعة المدرسة الجيدة اننى اعتبر السنوات القليلة التى امضاها ابنائى فى مدرسة العناية الانجليزية هى من اهم السنوات التى اثرت ايجابا على تقدمهم الدراسى فى المراحل الاعلى. و سيبقى ابنائى يذكرون المدرسة و يتمنون الرجوع اليها و لكن عملنا فى امارة اخرى يحول دون هذا الامر. 


واحد من الأخوه في موقع آخر قال: كنت طالبا فى مدرسة العناية الانجليزية لاكثر من ست سنوات و اضطررت الى المغادرة الى بريطانيا مع اخوتى و اهلى و ما زلت اذكر الايام الجميلة التى قضيتها مع زملائى فى هذه المدرسة. تعلمت الكثير منها و تربيت على الخلق و التهذيب و اتذكر دائما الهدوء اوقات الحصص الدراسية حتى اننا كنا نعتقد ان الطلبة انصرفوا الى بيوتهم. كانت الاجواء جميعها مشجعة للدراسة و اتمنى ان اعود يوما لزيارة مدرستى الحبيبة.

وحده من الخوات في المنتدى قالت: المناهج فى مدرسة العناية الانجليزية وايد صعبة و اولادنا ما قدروا يمشوا مع المنهاج و كان صعب عليهم ووديناهم لمدرسة الرسالةالعلمية لانه مناهجها مثل مناهج وزارة التربيةو التعليم مع الزيادة فى اللغة الانجليزية . مدرسة العناية صعبين جدا فى قبول الطلبة الجدد و لا يقبلون طلبة بمعدلات اقل من 80 و يعتبرون الطالب راسب اذا حصل على 60 درجة فى امتحان القبول والله هذا ظلم. يعنى لازم الطالب يكون انشتاين حتى يقبل فى مدرسة العناية الانجليزية او انهم يخرجونالطلبة للعمل معا الناسا.


22- مدرسة الوحده الخاصه
وحده من الخوات قالت: عيالي درسوا فيها 3 سنوات 
هالسنه غيرتها نقلتهم الاستراليه لانه العام الماضي كانت مدرسه الوحده مب شي موووووووووووووول والطلاب والطالبات كله مشاكل 
وكانوا كل سنه يحطون مدير يديد يعني 3 سنوات 3 مدراء 
هالسنه يقولون انه صاحب المدرسه اهتم فيها ونظفها من الطلاب الغير مؤدبين والاداره غيروها صارت احسن 
اخت ثانية ما تنصح احد يدخل اعياله عندهم شنو الأسباب ما حددت.


23- مدرسة فكتوريا الدولية بالشارقة
غير فكتوريا الانجليزيه. هذي نظام استرالي, و المدرسة هذي بمنطقة التعاون و جديده , بدأت سنة 2007.
قالوا عنها قويه و ممتازه و هذا السايت مالها,
http://www.viss.ae/


24- مدرسة العلا الخاصه
تأسست مدرسة العٌلا الخاصة بالشارقة في العام الدراسي 1997 1998 في مدينة الشارقة بمنطقة العزرة. و هي مدرسه خاصه تتبع المنهج الحكومي.
و هذا موقع المدرسه
http://www.alulaschool.com/


25- مدرسة الشارقة الانجليزية
تأسست المدرسة الإنجليزية فى الشارقة عام 1974 وهى تقوم بتدريس المناهج عالية المستوى الإبتدائية والثانوية للأطفال الذين يتحدثون الإنجليزية ما بين 3 و16 عاما وتدرس المناهج الإنجليزية كما تدرس الجى سى أس أى. كما أن المدرسة تم بنائها فى مكان جذاب بالقرب من المدينة الجامعية فى الشارقة وبها تجهيزات حديثة ومتطورة . كل المبانى قد تم بناءها على مساحات شاسعة وتتوافر بها الإضاءة وهى مدرسة معروفة لدى كل المقيمين فى الشارقة ودبى وعجمان . كما أن المدرسين من البريطانيين المؤهلين ذوى الخبرة.
لهاتف: 5589304 (6) 971+
الفاكس: 5589305 (6) 971+
الموقع الالكتروني: www.seschool.ae


26- مدرسة الشارقة الدولية الخاصه
غير عن مدرسة الشارقه الخاصه 
و هذي قيل عنها (2009-2010):
بنتي تدرس في مدرسه الشارقه الدوليه الخاصه صراحه ماعليهم كلام والحينه بنتي كملت عندهم 5 سنوات من كيجي
الاداره وايد متعاونين مع الاولياء الامور ..
من ناحيه انظافه المدرسه والمدرسين من كل جنسيات ونظامهم وايد مرتب وحلو ...
ومن ناحيه تدريسهم وايد ممتاز ..
ومن ناحيه الكتب وايد مرتب ومنهج بريطاني ..

سابقا كانت في منطقة الفيحاء الحين في القراين قريبه من مطار الشارقة


مدارس عجمان هي


1- الوطنيه
قيل انه ماعليها كلام و انها ممتازه.

صوت منهم قال؛ جارتي عندها بنتين في الوطنية النظام امريكي ممتازة كل المواد بالانجليزي ما عدا الدين والعربي والقرآن في اهتمام بالطلاب و اوراق العمل في اجتماع كل خميس للامهات الساعة 1الظهر دراستهم قوية وانت كمان روحي بنفسك عشان تطمئني على الوضع

و اخت ثانيه قالت: قبل 3 او 4 سنوات ممكن اقولج انها ممتازه

السنه هاي ( 2009-2010) لاتطرينها ابد تدريسهم ارف من الكيجي للابتدائي

والدليل انا عندي 3 في المدرسه

اللي في الكيجي مول مايعرف شي نهائي تاشرين على الرقم واحد ايقولج تو فور

واللي في صف اول يكتب ومايعرف شو اللي يكتبه يعني المفروض اللي ينسخ كلمه يكون عارف شو هالكلمه

لا وياليت ينسخ صح وفوق هذا المدرسه مصلحه الكراس من غير ماتصلح الكلمه وتنبه انه كاتب غلط وهذا كله في

الصف يعني منسختنه الكلمات في الصف وماصلحت الغلط وكاتبه الكلمات بخطها والولد ماميزحرف s من رقم 8

كتب 8 مكان s

والمصيبه انهم هالسنه رافعين الرسوم وايد وهذا تدريسهم حسبي الله عليهم



2- مدرسة العمداء الدولية
قالت احدى الخوات ويانا بالمنتدى: عباره عن خليط من المجتمع اللبناني المسيحي والامريكان وفئه قليله من مواطني الدوله 
ومن فتره بسيطه سمعت اعيالي يتكلمون عن نبينا عيسى وان الي ما راح يتبعه راح يدخل النار و و و


3- مدرسة الحكمه
صوتين معاها. و صوتين ضدها 
صوت من اللي معاها قال: بنت حميتي في حكمة وايد زينه
و اللي ضدها قالت: كان زمان الحكمه تأسيسهم قوي, الان لا ضعفت الحكمة . انا ابني فيها الحمد لله يمكن من 12 حرف عربي ما بيعرف الا 2 وهو كي جي 1


4- عجمان الحديثة
قيل انها زينه, و وحده من الخوات قالت: يعلى عليها منهج امريكي وولدي سجلته كي جي ون ووايد ارتحت لكلامهم ومشددين على المنهج الاسلامي وكلهم مصريات ومسلمات حتى عزج الله يوم يدخلونهم الحمام لازم يعلمونهم دعاء دخول الحمام ريلي ما اقتنع لكن يوم شاف بعينه واحترامهم وكل اسبوع عندهم نشاط ورحلات , لا يقبلون اكثر من عشرين طالب في الفصل



مدارس راس الخيمه


1- مدرسة راس الخيمة الحديثة
الصراحة روعة لتعليم الثلاث مواد الي ذكرتيهم ( التربية الاسلامية ، اللغة العربية والانجليزية) إلي هي خلف بنك المشرق ( تبع مؤسسة القران الكريم)
اخت ثانية قالت: تدريسهم ممتاز وعندهم القاعدة النورانية ادربهم عالقراءة ةانشطتهم اللاصفية بعد متنوعة ..منهج الانجليزي حلو بس مش مثل الانجليش سكول طبعا ...يعني ما شي حاله يأسسهم لمنهج الصف الأول عالاقل احسن عن رياض الحكومي .. منهج التربية الاسلامية : يحفظونهم القرآن يطريقة صحيحة ...يطلعون من ثاني روضة يعرفون الكتابة والتحليل والتركيب ...

بس هالكلام قبل كم سنه حاليا ما دري هل مستواهم مثل قبل ولا
و ضافوا عن المدرسه بعد: أنصح بمدرسة راس الخيمة الحديثة بصراحة اهتمام ونظافة وكل شي ولد اخو ريلي اهناك ماشاءالله عليه الحين هو في صف ثاني ماشاءالله عليه يعرف يقرا بروحه ويحفظونهم القاعدة النورانية هذي الي تخليهم يعرفون يقرون ويكتبون بروحهم
و ام عابت شي واحد فيهم, و قالت انه ادارتهم مو زينه

2- مدرسة راس الخيمه لمتحدثى الانجليزيه
نظامهم قوي بس فى ظغط على الطالب 
ام ثانية قالت: بصراحه ممتازه من كل النواحي والانجليزي عندهم فوق الممتاز و يهتمون بالطالب
ام قالت معلومه يديده و اتمنى اللي جربوا يفيدون باجي الخوات, و هذا اللي قالته: المدرسه مقسمه لقسمين قسم طريقه تدريسهم فيها كل عملي المنهج الاول هو البي واي بي وهو منهج عالمي يعتمد على المهارات يعني ينمون مهارات الطفل والدراسه ماتعتمد على الكتابة والقراءة وهذا الي عرفته بس 
والقسم الثاني نظام بريطاني نفس النظام الحكومي يعني طريقة التدريس عملي ونظري
ام ثالثه تكلمت عن المدرسه بالتفصيل و قالت عنها: واللي هي جربتها السنه في ولدي 
الكورس الثاني نقلوهم لمبنى يديد وخلوا هذاك للنظام الاسترالي اليديد
وبصراحه المبنى اليديد وااااايد فناااااااااااااااان من حيث الحداثه والاتساع في الفصول يعني البيئة مشجعه
والتدريس اشوفه ممتاز يعلم الطفل على التحدث والاستماع بالمقام الاول 
والتعلم عندهم باللعب وهذا اهم شي يحبه الطفل يعني هم يدخلون له المعلومه باللعب عشان جذه اذا بغينا انعاقب عيالنا :انقولهم :باجر مابتسيرون المدرسه !!!! عن جد اخبركم الاطفال مستانسين هناكي انا الاحظ ها الشي لاني اسير واقعد بالساعات في المدرسه 
والمعلمات صحيح انهم اجانب ونادر مايرمسونا نحن الامهات (لان مأمورين بها الشي مايتكلمون وايد ويا الامهات الا في اوقات الاجتماعات ،، يعني التواصل بين المعلمات والامهات شوي ضعيف )
لكن بصراحه والحق يقال صح انهم مب من دينا لكن اخلاقهم عاليه 
وينزلون بمستوى الاطفال يوم ايسوون احتفالات تلقين المعلمه تتنطط وتصارخ كأنها هي الياهل هههههههههه وكل ماادخل الصف اشوفها تلعب وياهم 
واول السنه طبعا اليهال يصيحون وخاصه انهم شايفين ناس اجانب يستوحشون منهم اتلاقين كل مس شايله اثنين من اليهال 
ويقولولنا خلوهم متعودين اسبوع اسبوعين وعقب عادي وصدقوا بكلامهم 
وعلى فكره هم في كي جي ون مايعطونهم عربي ولا دين لكن كي جي تو يدرسونهم عربي ودين ومعلماتهم اووكيه مال العربي والدين

المهم رسومهم في كي جي ون تقريبا (عشرة الاف درهم ) طبعا على اقساط ياخذونها ،،، هي ارخص شوي عن شويفات 
و ام أضافت, المنهجين نفس الشي بس الاختلاف بطريقة التدريس والتقيم البي واي بي يعتمد على التعلم عن طريق اللعب والاداء العملي. اما النظام البريطاني التلقين والكتابه يعني نفس مدارس الحكومه
قالوا بعد: ولدي في صف اول واجباتهم قليلة وبسيطة ما عدا العربي تقريبا يوميا وبسيط
انا ما بمدح المدرسة ولا بذم لان هي والشويفات افضل الموجود في هالامارة
و ام ضافت: ماعليها كلام انا ولدي فيها ماشاء الله عليه وايد ممتاز وتعامل المعلمين مع الطلاب والاباء كله احترام ورقي وولد اخوي فيها صار له اربع سنوات وحصيلته التعليميه تفوق عيال اخواني الي في باقي المدارس وخاصه في اللغه الانجليزيه
ام اعترضت على المدرسة و قالت: ولدي الكبير اول روضه درس في دبي وكان ممتاز في الانجليزي ولما رجعنا راس الخيمه دخلته مدرسة راس الخيمه لمتحدثي الانجليزيه وطول السنه انا على اعصابي ودوم الولد اييني وضروب والا معضوض او مفلوع ويعاملونج كانها افضل مدرسه في الدوله وطلع ولدي اللي كان شاطر طلع عنهم ما يعرف يعد من واحد لين عشرة
و هذا موقعها
http://rakess.net/


3- مدرسة الشويفات الدولية
مدرسة الشويفات ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازه
اللي تبا مستقبل ولغه واهتمام واعتماد الطفل على النفس ادخل عيالها الشويفات عيالي فها من 8 سنين مالقيت افضل منها
ام ثانية قالت: الشويفات نظامهم وايد اوكيه بس 16.000 وايد غاليه.
بالنسبه للمنهج مافيه ظغط على الطفل.
نفس الأم اللي اعترضت على راس الخيمه لمتحدثي الأنجليزيه دخلت ولدها الشويفات و قالت: الشويفات ماشالله عليها اذا امكانياتج تسمح دخليه ومايحتاي تسالين عنه لان الدراسه فيها صدق على مستوى ولو المبنى جديم بي الياهل صدق يتعلم عندهم ولا تصدقين يوم يقولون عنها تبشيريه ولدي الحين صف ثاني وانشالله راح يكمل فيه..


4- مدرسة الخلود
ام قالت: سرت مدرسة الخلود والله من الباب سمعت ابله مصريه تصارخ على الاطفال وتهدد تصدقوا كنت عند باب السياره ما كلفت على نفسي سيده دشيت السياره وفرفرت ..ان ازغت..


5- المدرسه الانجليزيه المثاليه
وحده من الخوات قالت: اسعارهم اوكيه 
بس تقول الابله عندهم واجبات وايد وامتحانات ... التسجيل من 20/3 واسعارهم 140 شهريا بدون الباص..ولا الكتب ولا الزي .وفتح الملف 50 درهم.و10 دراهم للأنشطه.
و ام قالت عنها: تدريسها جيد بس مب ممتاز ويتناسب مع رسومها لا ومطرشين حق اختي انهم بيزيدون 20% على الرسوم يعني كل سنة نحن على هذا الحال وزيدي المصروف اليومي لطالب الإنجليزية يختلف يعني قولي 10 دراهم عشان المطعم بالنسبة للإبتدائي ومن غير معارض الكتاب جان اطرشين 10 دراهم في المدارس العادية عندهم طرشي 100 درهم وغيرها من مصاريف الأيام المفتوحة والرحلات يعني مب المشكلة في الرسوم فقط لا المشكلة في المصاريف الجانبية بالإضافة لرسوم الباص وباصات عادية وماتوصل غير عدد بسيط من المناطق وصدقوني تعب تعب انكم يوميا ييب وودي وانزل ودخل الياهل الفصل وغيره ومن غير انا جربتهم ويابني الكبيرة حسيت بس يبون الطفل جاهز مابيتعبون فيه وعيال اختي الكبار يدرسون فيها طلباتهم فضيعة وحسيت ماشي انظباط واحترام للمعلم وكل يوم طلبات هاليهال يديدة ومكلفه يعني بختصار العيال بطروا كل يوم يبون لعبة مادري اشو وغيرها من الطلبات تقولين عندهم عرض في المدرسة بين الطلبة 00 وانا عيالي اباهم يطلعون شراتنا قنوعين ومابنقصر عليهم بس يعرفون مرة الواحد عنده ومرة لأ ومب كلشي يشوفونه يشترونه0


6- المدرسه الهنديه
اسعارهم معقوله المبنى مش لهناك بس الكل يمدح فيهم.اسعارهم 150 درهم شهريا بدون الباص..والتسجيل من15/3 ..بس خفت من الطلاب لنهم ماشاء الله فى شباب واستفسرت قالوا الروضه لها ساحه بروحها.
كما قيل, اولاد ربيعتى بالانجلش توب ولا تقولى عرب رمستهم وايد اوكه ...اسعارهم رمزيه وووايد حلوه ....وانا من اول وانا حاطه بالى عليها لكن مش عارف ترددت لما سرت المدرسه وشفت شباب كبار كل واحد عنده شنب ..عاد زغت على ولدي بس قالوا الروضه لهم ساحه وبوابه خاصه فيهم


7- مدارس دارالعلوم النمودجيه
نظامهم عربي بس بعدهم مش عارفين اذا بيستقرو فى المبنى او لا...


8- مدارس راس الخيمه الدوليه
نظامهم عربي وفى واجبات وامتحانات..


9- مدارس رمسيس
اخت قالت, نظام عربى والتسجيل من شهر 5 تقريبا الرسوم مايعرفوا الان ...
اخت ثانية قالت, دفعت تقريبا 3000 يوم سجلته غير الباص والملابس 
يتعلم حاليا في كي جي 1 
الحروف العربيه والانقليزيه والارقام ت
يحفظ بعض السور القصيره مثل النصر والمسد وقل اعوذ
يحفظ بعض الاناشيد مثل (( بحبك يا ماما ---- ))) + (( بني توضأ بماء طهور ------))) وفي اناشيد بالانقليزي ما اذكرهم حاليا 
محفضينهم بعض الكلمات بالانقليزي 
يعرف يرد عليه بالانقليزي اذا سألته 
شو اسمك وين انت ساكن وكم عمرك واي مدرسة انت فيها وشو اسم مد"رستك واسم ناظره المدرسة وشو تحب تسوي في وقت فراغك =----بالانقليزي ما شاء الله عليه

تعلم الوظوء ويعرف ادعيه دخول الحمام والخروج منه وقبل الطعام وبعده 
يحفظ بعض الاحاديث الشريفه مثل (( من لا يرحم لا يورحم ))
فديته كل يوم يني عنده وااااجب __ ماما ساعديني .... حببيبي
- المدرسة زينه واحسن ما فيها مدرسة اللغه الانقليزيه ----- وايد فنانه وتهتم فيهم وايد
خصوصا حصة الاكل عندهم لازم يتاكدون الياهل اكل فطوره قبل ما يطلع يلعب في الفسحة واذا ما كل ما يطلع_ مضبطينهم_!


صحيح المبني متهالك وقديم بس التدريس فيه روعه بالنسبه للمبلغ الي ندفعه


10- نداء الإسلام
قالت ام عنها: في الرمس تدريسهم وايد زين بنسبه للغه العربيه وايد واجبات لكن أشوفها في صالح الطالب
من المدرسات التي صدق تدريسهم ممتاز أبله نجوى الحين أدرس بنتي ثاني روضه
ومعلمه أكتفاء رغم إنها شوي زطيه ما أحب تعاملها ويا الأطفال بس تدريسها ممتاز و لكنهم مايهتموا في مواد النشاط .........
ماشاء الله مستوى بنتي الحين في المدرسه ممتاز يايبه في كل المواد في النص الأول كل المواد فوق 95 غير مواد النشاط 87 والإنكلش في التقويم الأول 87 وبعدين 98 وهي الحين في مدرسه حكوميه ............
ام اعترضت و قالت: ما انصح فيها 

المدرسات كلهم مصريات و فيها زطاطه ياكلون من ورا اليهال 

ثاني شي اخوي كان دارس فيها والله ما يقول ( جمل ) ما ينطق الجيم عدل يقولها تفس المصاروه


11- حضانة اكسفورد
حضانه جدا ممتازه من سنه فاتحه ولدي الصغير يدرس فيها وفيها اول روضه واايد يهتمون في الياهل وفي دراسته و اكله وشربه ونظافته يدرسونهم بالانجليزي بالاضافه للعربي والدين ومعاملتهم جدا ممتازه ومريح وانصح فيها


12- مركز التطوير
وحده من الخوات قالت: شفت وحده هناك مدخله ولدها من 
العام الماضي والحين يايه بتسجل بنتها وتمدح النظام عندهم
و انا سجلت ولدي فيها.


13- مدرسة الشرهان
مدرسة جديده, هذي ورا الوكالات في الظيت ىديده ومبناها كبييييييير مبين عليه رووعه
وعلى مستوى لكن للحينه كل شي فيها مجهول اربيعاتي ساروا يسجلون عيالهم قالولهم بعد ها مافيها اداره !!!!!!! كل اللي عرفوه انها راح اتكون قسمين قسم انجليزي وقسم عربي



14- روضة الورود
هي روضه حكومية
ام قالت عنها : ووايد اعرف امهات نقلو عيالهم من التطوير لها الروضه 
والمدرسات يعلمون الأطفال القراءة والكتابه والقرآن 
والرياضيات ( الحساب البسيط ) وحروف الإنجليزي وبعض الكلمات 
تعاملهم صدق راااقي


15- روضة الاخاء
عيالي الاثنين تخرجوامن هالروضه الحكومية الاول صف ثاني ثانوي بمعهد التكنلوجيا 
والثاني صف ثالث ابتدائي ومستواهم الاول ولله الحمد


16- مدرسة الروابى
المكان : المعموره.
بداية الدراسه : شهر 9.
نظام المنهج: عربي.
دراسة الكيجي : فى واجبات وامتحانات...... حروف +كلمات بسيطه+ارقام 
الرسوم: ممكن مع بداية العام الجديد بتتحدد الرسوم


17- مدرسة التربيه الاسلاميه الخاصه
المكان : الكورنيش بجانب المحكمه.
بداية الدراسه : شهر 9.
نظام المنهج: عربي.
دراسة الكيجي : فى واجبات وامتحانات...... حروف +كلمات بسيطه+ارقام....بس مافى رسوب 
الرسوم: ممكن مع بداية العام الجديد بتتحدد الرسوم.العام هذا 2000 .وممكن تزداد 500
القاعات: فى ساحه خاصه للأطفال وما يختلطوا مع الاكبر سن.


18- سكووولر 
وحده قالت: مرت اخويه سجلت ولدها هناك لكن مشكلتهم الكورس الاول
يبدأ بشهر 4 
وهذي مدرسه هنديه لكن مب شرات القبليه ومكانها خلف مستشفى عبيدالله مرت اخوي اتقول ان فيها وايد مواطنين مسجلين عيالهم ووافدين وهنود وتقول ان نظامهم قوي وتدريسهم زين ويدرسون عربي ودين من كي جي ون. ورسومهم رمزيه 
في الشهر 350 تقريبا لا والدفع شهر بشهره
اخت ثانية قالت: ربيعتي عندها بنتها بكيجي ون لكن المنهج مكثف وثقيل تصدقى لدرجة جابت لها مدرسه خصوصي وهى بكيجي لكن المدرسه ما عليها كلالالالام
و قالوا بعد عنها, وايد مشددين على الكتابة .ربيعتي مدخلة بناتها وقالت صدق التعليم قوي فيها بس 
وايد يحاسبون 
اذا الكتابة نازله شوي عن السطر تعتبر من الاخطاء الكبيرة .
الواجبات كثيررررررررررررررررة .
و ام وايد مدحتها و قالت: ممتازة في التدريس ومعظم ربعي اللي انقلوا عيالهم من الإنجليزية لسكولر الهندية نزلوهم صف لأن اسكولر تلاميذها أقوى بشكل فضيع عن الإنجليزية والعكس اللي انتقلوا من سكولر لين الإنجليزية حد منهم صعدوهم صح لأن تأسيسهم قوي0
- الباصات حديثه ومكيفه وموجودة مرافقة (مؤهلة ) يعني مب فراشه او فلبينية مثل المدرسة الإنجليزية وها لمشرفة تدون كل الملاحظات ويبلغونج ابها اول بأول
- الإلتزام والإنظباط فضيع فضيع واحترام المعلم واحترامهم لبعضهم الطلبة اذا مب مصدقين اوقفوا عند المدرسة وقت خروج التلاميذ وبشوفون الأدب
- المصروف اليومي للطالب لو في الثانوي3 دراهم وماتزيد
- حفلاتهم على مستوى فضيع ورفيع ويستقبلون وفود لتكريم المتفوقين من جامعات بريطانية ويغطون كل مناسباتنا الوطنية وغيرها0
- تدريس اللغة العربية والتربية الإسلامية من الكي جي 1
- وتخيلوا ممنوع تغيرين في الزي المدرسي كله مراعاة لمستويات الطلبة وحالتهم الإقتصادية 0
- يعني صدق مدرسة ولا أروع والتسجيل عندهم يوم واحد فقط وعقب ماتحصلين
=مكان
- بنت ربيعتي توها مخلصه الكي جي 1 ماشالله حافظة عدد من السور القرآنية والحروف الهجائية والعد من 1 إلى 50 بالإنجليزي كتابة تصاعدي وتنازلي ومن غير الحروف الإنجليزية كبيتل وسمول وغير الأناشيد والكلمات 0
- ولاتخافون من الواجبات والله بيتعودون وأصلا حتى الحكومة كلها واجبات واستوت صعبة 0
- المعلمات الخصوصيات يوميا وأسعارهم رخيصه من 150 لين 300 هذا للي محتاجه مدرسة خاصه 0
- ومعترف فيها لصف الثامن وعقب انشالله بحول بنتي الشويفات اذا الله راد0
- وكل هالخدمات فقط 320 درهم شهريا مع الباص اللي يغطي كل مناطق الإمارة0 


19- حضانة صن شاين
وهي تعليم انجليزي / عربي / فرنسي .
فيها تدريب مهارات أيضا المعلمات بجد رائعات في التعامل . اما الواجبات في نهاية الاسبوع يوم الخميس فقط. خلف مطعم خالد حرية بجانب حديقة خزام السابقة / الرقم موجود بالبدالة / اسعارهم 7000 درهم بدون المواصلات 
الدوام من السابعة والنصف ( للأمهات العاملات ) - الثامنة وينتهي الدوام 12 . وتبقى المعلمات للساعة الواحدة - والواحدة والنصف ( للأمهات العاملات ) .
المبنى بيت شعبي ولكن مصان به رسومات وألعاب في الساحة الخارجية _ الصفوف جد رائعة بالرسومات / تلفاز / أجهزة كمبيوتر .


20- روضة البشائر
روضة البشاير ممتااااااازه بكل شي
و اخت اعترضت عليها و قالت: مدرسة البشاير أرف أبد ما شي اهتمام بس لا والنشاط أبد ما يعرفون عنه شي



21- حضانة البداية الصحيحة
عندهم مدرسات امريكيات kg1 and kg2 
وبريطانية اللحضانة nursery
والمنهج روعة
يدرسون عربي ودين ولقاعدة النورانية
http://www.rak24.com/arabic/topics/s...nies.php?id=64



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## غصب البان

اختي مشكوره عاى الجهد تاللي سويتيه بس ترا في وايد اشياء غلط ومب صحيحه ... ياريت تتأكدون قبل ماتتكتبون عن المدارس ترى في وايد حريم بعتمدن على هاي المعلومات بس ..

مثلا: مدرسة الأمارات الوطنيه منهجهم امريكي مب بريطاني
ثانيا: المدرسه هاي بالمره مافيها اجازات اخر الناس اجازه واول الناس دوااام.
ثالثا: تدريسهم توووووب.. وماشاء الله طلاب الكي جي لغتهم الأنجليزيه احسن عن الكبار وبالنسبه للغه العربيه ماشاء الله العيال يقرون ويكتبون .. عطيهم جريد وخليهم يقرونها ... ونقليهم اي كلمه وبيكتبونها .. انا اعرف بنات في الكي جي 2 فيها اللهم لاحسد .. 
رابعا ::: خصم الجيش 40% مب 50%

اهتمام بالطفل بالطفل وايد والأداره وايد اوكيي ..

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اختي مشكوره عاى الجهد تاللي سويتيه بس ترا في وايد اشياء غلط ومب صحيحه ... ياريت تتأكدون قبل ماتتكتبون عن المدارس ترى في وايد حريم بعتمدن على هاي المعلومات بس ..
> 
> مثلا: مدرسة الأمارات الوطنيه منهجهم امريكي مب بريطاني
> ثانيا: المدرسه هاي بالمره مافيها اجازات اخر الناس اجازه واول الناس دوااام.
> ثالثا: تدريسهم توووووب.. وماشاء الله طلاب الكي جي لغتهم الأنجليزيه احسن عن الكبار وبالنسبه للغه العربيه ماشاء الله العيال يقرون ويكتبون .. عطيهم جريد وخليهم يقرونها ... ونقليهم اي كلمه وبيكتبونها .. انا اعرف بنات في الكي جي 2 فيها اللهم لاحسد .. 
> رابعا ::: خصم الجيش 40% مب 50%
> 
> اهتمام بالطفل بالطفل وايد والأداره وايد اوكيي ..


مشكوره حبوبه على التصليح و صدقيني الغلطه مو من عندي, خواتنا اللي بالمنتدى كاتبين ما ورد فوق و انا بس نقلت.
و غلطتي اني ما تأكدت من المعلومات. بس حبوبه ما ذكرتي الامارات الوطنيه اللي في اي اماره علشان اعدل البيانات.

ياريت اللي عندها اي معلومه زياده عن المدارس تكتبها و انا من عيوني اعدلها ان شاءالله علشان يكون الملف شامل.

----------


## الدانه 2009

تسلمين

----------


## hend-uae2

اختي مشكوره على المجهود الطيب اللي بذلتيه

وانا عندي ملاحظه على المدرسه الوطنيه في عجمان سابقا قبل 3 او 4 سنوات ممكن اقولج انها ممتازه 

السنه هاي لاتطرينها ابد تدريسهم ارف من الكيجي للابتدائي 

والدليل انا عندي 3 في المدرسه 

اللي في الكيجي مول مايعرف شي نهائي تاشرين على الرقم واحد ايقولج تو فور

واللي في صف اول يكتب ومايعرف شو اللي يكتبه يعني المفروض اللي ينسخ كلمه يكون عارف شو هالكلمه

لا وياليت ينسخ صح وفوق هذا المدرسه مصلحه الكراس من غير ماتصلح الكلمه وتنبه انه كاتب غلط وهذا كله في 

الصف يعني منسختنه الكلمات في الصف وماصلحت الغلط وكاتبه الكلمات بخطها والولد ماميزحرف s من رقم 8

كتب 8 مكان s 

والمصيبه انهم هالسنه رافعين الرسوم وايد وهذا تدريسهم حسبي الله عليهم

انا افكر اطلع عيالي بعد اللي شفته 

السموحه الغاليه اني طولت عليج بس من الحره

----------


## رحباويه

كل حد يقول كلام مانعرف وين انودي عيالنا

----------


## امر تاج ورناد

للرفع 
انا اريد اي حدا يخبرني عن مدرسة الورود اللي في ابوظبي

----------


## ميثانو

استفتاء قديم 

واغلب المدارس اللي قالو عنهم بريفكت 

طلعوا من المدارس اللي كان تقيمها كرسوب 

للمقييميين للمجلس التعليمي

----------


## <<وديمه 1>

مشكوره ختيه على مجهودج الكبير بس أنا بغيت مدرسه او حضانه في العين وبالذات في الصاروج لأنه عندي ولد كان مايسمع يعني ما يعرف يتكلم وكثير الحركه وبعدين سويناله عميليه والحين الحمدلله سمعه عادي وعمره 4 سنوات ولا عرفت وين اسجله كنت العام الماضي مسجلتنه في كيدز ار اس واااايد زينه بس السنه ما طاعو يقبلونه لأنه عمره 4 وهم نظامهم اليديد يقبلون لين سن 3سنوات و9 اشهر واحترت شو اسوي ضاعت عليه السنه بلاش واريد احطه على الاقل الفصل هذا عشان يتعود على نظام المدرسه وبعدين الدكتور اللي كان يعالجه قال حطوه في الحضانه عشان يتعلم الكلام من اليهال وجزاكن الف خير اذا بتقولن لي وين احطه أو وين اوديه

----------


## ام دانه777

يالغاليه مشكوره ع الموضوع بس في معلومات غلط 

ومذكور مدرسه الشارقه الدوليه مايمدونهم بس حرام واايد زينين في الدراسه اللي اعرف ويمدحونهم ..

بس في معلومه 

(( مدرسه الشارقه الدوليه الخاصه )) غير عن (( مرسه الشارقه خاصه )) 
بس في شبه في الاسم 

بنتي تدرس في مدرسه الشارقه الدوليه الخاصه صراحه ماعليهم كلام والحينه بنتي كملت عندهم 5 سنوات من كيجي 

الاداره وايد متعاونين مع الاولياء الامور ..
من ناحيه انظافه المدرسه والمدرسين من كل جنسيات ونظامهم وايد مرتب وحلو ... 
ومن ناحيه تدريسهم وايد ممتاز ..
ومن ناحيه الكتب وايد مرتب ومنهج بريطاني .. 


وسموحه منكم

----------


## ام راشـد

للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــرفع

انا ولدي في مدرسة الشويفات فرع ام القيوين ...الصراحه الدراسه عندهم ممتازه بس مثل ما قالوالخوات ما شي تركيز على الدين والعربي عباره عن حصه وحده في اليوم مقابل 5 حصص انجليزي يعني بس الانجليزي ممتاز....بس الي مضايجني مب موفرين الاكل والمواصلات ...يعني اعتمادهم على الاهل في هالشي مادري اذا بيتحسن الوضع وبيسوون مطعم ولا كافتيريا في المدرسة نفس فرع الشارجه

----------


## العنونيه

مشكوره اختي على هالمجهود وجزاش الله الف خيير...

----------


## ام سالم

موفقات ان شاء الله

والموضوع مفيد ما شاء الله

----------


## Emarateyh

مشكورة اختي ع الموضوع 

انا مدخلة ولدي في الشويفات الي فبوظبي فخليفة أ 

كيجي 1 وصراحة هية اوكية من ناحية الانجليزى بس الدين يعني لاين الحين عطو ولدي صورة الفاتحة والاخلاص 
بس مايحفظوهم 
دراستهم اوكية والباصات اوكية بعد والاكل بعد عيبني فترة الغدا 
بس اسعارهم ضو ولا بعد بيزيدون الاسعار واذا ابى اشوف ولدي لازم بمواعيد بس معرف ماعيبني نظامهم الاولاد ملسونين واغلبهم اجانب ووافدين 
والحين قلت بطلعة السنة الياية بس معرف وين اسجلة ياليت تساعدوني 
وشو رايكم بلمدراس الحكومية المخصصة او النموذجية

----------


## غصب البان

اختي انا اقصد الامارات الوطنيه ...العين

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

تم تعديل المبيانات و شاكره لكم خواتي تنبيهي للأخطاء


و اختي ميثانو
اذا عندج الموقع الرسمي مال تقييم المدارس ممكن تعطيني اياه علشان ارفقه بالموضوع و بجذي يكتمل الموضوع, يعني الأمهات يشوفون اراء من سبقهم في المدارس قبل و راي لجنة التقييم للمدارس.
شاكره لج تعاونج

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> كل حد يقول كلام مانعرف وين انودي عيالنا


الغاليه انتي الحين سمعتي راي الأمهات في المدارس المذكوره.
انتي عاد اختاري جم مدرسه و روحي لها و افتري و شوفي بنفسج.
لأنه عمرج ماراح تلقين مدرسه الأراء كلها تتفق على انها زينه.

ابسط مثال مدرسه الشويفات, انا و زوجي نشوفها ممتازه و ماكو احسن منها من كل النواحي. 
لكن غيرنا من اولياء الأمور ما يحبونها و معترضين عليها و عندهم عليها ملاحظات و هذا شي طبيعي.

----------


## ميثانو

نزلته وحده من العضوات قبل يزاها الله الف خير 

وانصدمنا من بعض المدارس

----------


## angeleye

مدرسة بوظبي الدولية في الكرامه

----------


## أم حمدة2008

جزاج الله خير على هذا المجهود الجيد ... بس بغيت اعرف عن مدرسة الأبداع النموذجية إللي في دبي منطقة الطوار 3 ....

----------


## magiloka

مجهود رائع الله يبارك لك

----------


## وافدة دبى

السلام عليكم خواتى
هذا هو رابط هيئة المعرفة والتنمية البشرية التابع لحكومة دبى وتلاقى فيه بيانات مدارس دبى وتقديراتهم من ممتاز الى غير مقبول...
http://www.khda.gov.ae/Ar/Default.aspx

----------


## وافدة دبى

http://www.********.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1115
يا بنات ادخلو على هذا الرابط ضرورى...وشكرا

----------


## أم حمدة2008

مشكوووووووووووووووووره ....

----------


## نورحور

انا اريد اي حدا يخبرني عن مدرسةالبريطانيه الدوليه اللي في ابوظبي

----------


## "زوزو1"

مشكورة اختي

بغيت اسال عن مدرسة العين الامريكية شو مستواهم بالانجليزي والعربي والدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والله احترنا الله المستعان

----------


## Emarateyh

للرفع------

----------


## ام الوصاايف

أنا محتاره بين مدرسه الربيع أو الشويفات أو النهضه في أبوظبي

----------


## دينا مسلمة

مجهود رااااااااااااائع

ياريت مصاريف المدارس - الرسوم - 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## nini

مشكوره اختي عالمجهود
مشكله كبيره المدارس الوحده تتعب لين اتحصل مدرسه عدله لعيالها
انا عندي بنتي بدخلها هالسنه كي جي 1 بوظبي ومحتاره اي مدرسه
بغيت مدرسه توب توب في الانجليزي بس ما نحصل عربي ودين
مدحو اللؤلؤه والجاليات بس اسعارهم ضوووو 30 و40 الف
واكثر المدارس مافيها توصيل لباقي مناطق بوظبي مثل الربيع واللي عندهم اكتفاء مثل كامبريج
قلت بدخلها الشويفات خليفه أ قالولي هاتي اوراقها بس نحن ما نضمن نقبلها على حسب
وسعرهم 18700 +5500 للباص مع باقي المصاريف 25500 تقريبا
محتاره واخاف اتاخر ما احصل مدرسه عدله وتروح عليها السنه

----------


## هند سلطان

:12 (5):  للرفع  :12 (5):

----------


## عسولة زوجها

مشكوووووووووورة وتسلم إيدج

----------


## بزنس وومن1

وشو عن مدرسة النجاح اللي في محمد بن زايد

----------


## شوق وامل

في مدرسة الظبيانية النموذجية

----------


## ][ام نوف][

والله احترنـــا وراسي افتــــر 

>_<

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الله يعينكم و تختارون الصح لعيالكم يارب

----------


## بزنس وومن1

الله يعين الجميع

----------


## أم البرقع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بصراحة زعلتوني يا أمهات ليش المدارس الخاصة وفي مدرسة مثل مدرسة الشارقة النموذجية للأولاد تقع في منطقة العزرة ( ولدي خالد الريس فيها ) وبصراحة مدرسة تستحق الأكاديمية للأسباب التالية : 
1 - معلماتها ممتازات جدا على أحسن مستوى. 
2 -تعاون المعلمات مع الطلبة والأهل ممتاز .
3 - استخدام وسائل تعليمية حديثة في الصفوف حيث يوجد الدادا شو في كل صف كمبيوتر خاص تستخدمه المعلمات .
4 - عند الامتحان تعرض الأسئلة على الصبورة وتقرأها المعلمة عن طريق البروجكت .
5 - فيها طفايات حريق في جميع الممرات ، وهناك أيضا مخارج للطواري. 
6 - وسائل السلامة موجودة داخل المختبرات ، وطبعا تحت اشراف المعلمات . 
7 - تعاون الأخصائيات مع الأهالي فوق الممتاز ،وإذا كانت الاخصائية مشغولة يقومون بأخذ رقم هاتف الأم وتقوم الأخصائية بالإتصال وما تهمل الموضوع ، وتتعامل معاك بكل احترام .
8 - توزيع خطة اسبوعية على الطلبة فيها كل المقرر لمدة اسبوع من واجبات وامتحانات ووقت التسميع ، وإذا حدث أي تغيير في الخطة تقوم المعلمة بتغيير الورقة كاملة بمخططها الجديد .
9 - تخصيص حصة للمناشط يوم الطالب فيها بالترويح عن نفسه مثل الزراعة و الرسم و لعب ألعاب رياضية غير الألعاب في حصة الرياضة .
10 - وبعد إلي ايطمن فيها إن تكون هناك معلمة مناوبة في المدرسة كل يوم ما تغادر المدرسة إلا بمغادرة آخر طالب فيها . 
11 - الأجتماع للأمهات يكون المساء يعني محد يعتذر ويقول محد عند الصغاريه .
12 - المديرة متعاونة وحبوبة وتحضر في بعض الأحيان اجتماع الأمهات علشان تسمع رأي الأمهات في المدرسة و المعلمات ، وترحب في أي ملاحظة . 
13 - بالإضافة إلى المنهج توزع ملازم خارجية على الطلبة لتقويتهم بالمادة وكلما انتهت ملزمة يبدأ بثانية . 
14 - وبصراحة الشي العجيب يوم شافت معلمة اللغة الإنجليزية إن الطلبة لا يستطيعون قرآة الكلمات تتوقعون شو سوت والله خصصت للصف من وقتها تعليم الطلبة قرائة الحروف الإنجليزية بالأصوات يعني مثل ما يقرأ بالعربي ويهجي وأي طالب ما يفهم كانت اتركز عليه أكثر عسى ربي يحفظها .
15 - وعلى فكرة المدرسة قدمت طلب على تغيير منهج اللغة الإنجليزية يعني يكون متطور أكثر ، طبعا بلغونا في الاجتماع .

16 - والله الحق ينقال ما اتلاحظين على الأولاد حركات وكلمات عيب يعني في رقابة شديدة على السلوك ( يعني الواحد يتطمن على سلوك ولده واتعرفون الطلبة وحركات المدارس ) .
17 - يوجد ألعاب في المدرسة للتسلية .
18 - وطبعا توزع وجبات طعام على الطلبة فطور وغداء ( يوزع عليهم الفواكة واللبن الزبادي وغيره 
يعني وجبة غذائية كاملة ) .
19 - لا يسمح للطلبة بإحظار الشبس والأطعمة الغير صحية .
20 - في الفسحة تكون هناك معلمات يشرفن على الطلبة وعلى سلوكياتهم .
21 - الباصات مكيفة ويوجد فيها ستائر . 
22 - ابدعت المرسة للطلبة فكرة الشيكات التحفيزية للدراسة ، وهي كلما تقدم الطالب في مستواه الدراسي يأخذ شيك ( هي عبارة عن ورقة فيها اسم معلمة المادة وختم وسبب حصوله على الشيك ) ورقة عادية - لكن بعد فترة زمنية يكرم الطلبة الحاصلين على أكبر عدد من الشيكات . 
والله الواحد يعجز عن الوصف و أخاف أكون نسيت شي أو ما ذكرت وقصرت في حق هذه المدرسة الممتازة ، وإذا كان هناك في إي سؤال على الرحب .
مع تحياتي وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق 
أم البرقع

----------


## nini

مدرسه النجاح يمدحونها وانا فكره ادخل بنتي فيها بدل الشويفات بس المشكله المواصلات وسمعت ان الشويفات وايد تعبانه في الدين رحت لها عيبتني كتب الانجليزي والعربي بس ما شفت كتاب الدين وقالولي انه 3 حصص في الاسبوع فياريت اللي عندها عيال اهناك اتخبرني عنها...


المشكله في بوظبي المواصلات اكثر المدارس داخل بوظبي وما توصل للمناطق الخارجيه وانا ساكنه في الشامخه

----------


## نورحور

افتر راسي ..............................؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> مدرسه النجاح يمدحونها وانا فكره ادخل بنتي فيها بدل الشويفات بس المشكله المواصلات وسمعت ان الشويفات وايد تعبانه في الدين رحت لها عيبتني كتب الانجليزي والعربي بس ما شفت كتاب الدين وقالولي انه 3 حصص في الاسبوع فياريت اللي عندها عيال اهناك اتخبرني عنها...
> 
> 
> المشكله في بوظبي المواصلات اكثر المدارس داخل بوظبي وما توصل للمناطق الخارجيه وانا ساكنه في الشامخه


السلام عليج الغاليه
بالنسبة للشويفات في كي جي 1 و 2 ما عندهم كتب للدين لكن يعلمونهم قصار السور و اركان الاسلام
و و يقولون لهم قصص عن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم, يعني شغلات بسيطه و حلوه.
الكتب معاهم تبدي من جريد 1.
كنت مره قاعده ادرس ولدي الكبير( في جريد 1) و الصغير قاعد يسمعنه جان يقولي عطوني هذي بالمدرسه. و مرات القاه اسم الله عليه يردد ويا اخوه االسور.

يعني لا تحاتين ان شاءالله.

و الله يعينج على التوصيل يارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> بصراحة زعلتوني يا أمهات ليش المدارس الخاصة وفي مدرسة مثل مدرسة الشارقة النموذجية للأولاد تقع في منطقة العزرة ( ولدي خالد الريس فيها ) وبصراحة مدرسة تستحق الأكاديمية للأسباب التالية : 
> 1 - معلماتها ممتازات جدا على أحسن مستوى. 
> 2 -تعاون المعلمات مع الطلبة والأهل ممتاز .
> 3 - استخدام وسائل تعليمية حديثة في الصفوف حيث يوجد الدادا شو في كل صف كمبيوتر خاص تستخدمه المعلمات .
> 4 - عند الامتحان تعرض الأسئلة على الصبورة وتقرأها المعلمة عن طريق البروجكت .
> 5 - فيها طفايات حريق في جميع الممرات ، وهناك أيضا مخارج للطواري. 
> 6 - وسائل السلامة موجودة داخل المختبرات ، وطبعا تحت اشراف المعلمات . 
> 7 - تعاون الأخصائيات مع الأهالي فوق الممتاز ،وإذا كانت الاخصائية مشغولة يقومون بأخذ رقم هاتف الأم وتقوم الأخصائية بالإتصال وما تهمل الموضوع ، وتتعامل معاك بكل احترام .
> ...


ولا تزعلين الغاليه اكيد ان شاءالله راح تلقين المدرسه بين مدارس الشارقه دام انه ذكرتيها و تكلمتي عنها.

----------


## nini

طيبة الكويتية
تسلمين الغاليه طمنتيني
بس من متى كان هذا اي سنه
لانه انا سالت وحده اعرفها كانت بنتها هناك العام الماضي وظهرتها عسب الدين ولانه معاملتهم مب لين هناك ويا الاهالي

وبالنسبه لكتب الدين والعربي في جريد 1 نفس كتب التربيه والتعليم ولا غير 

واسمحيلي

----------


## UmKhaloof

تسلمين يا الكويتيه يزاج الله خير ع الموضوع

بناااات الي تعرف عن مدرسه النجاح بلييييز تعطيناا رايهااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## emanfarrag6

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
أولا, جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود , والحقيقه انا استفدت منه جدا لاننا كوافدات ما بيبقى عندنا فكره عن المدارس اللى موجوده نظرا لقله المعارف , وبالذات حديثات العهد بالبلد زى حالااااااتى .
ثانيا انا عايزه اقول لكم انا أولادى فى مدرسه المواهب الخاصه بالشارقه , صف خامس وثالث والمدرسه منهاج بريطانى , وملاحظاتى على المدرسه انها كويسه جدا من ناحيه الدين والقرآن وبيهتموا بالتحفيظ كل يوم لازم حصه قرآن وكمان بيدخلوا الاولاد مسابقات على مستوى الشارقه .
لكن المشكله عندى انى حاسه ان منهاجهم مش قوى يعنى صحيح الاولاد بيتكلموا انجلش كويس قوى بس كميه المناهج بسيطه خاصه الرياضيات وكمان مافيش واجبات نهائى يعنى الولاد يرجعوا من المدرسه كل واحد ممدد على كرسى بيتفرج على التليفزيون .
انا مش عارفه حد قبل كده قال فى نفس الموضوع ده ان المدرسه منهاجها قوى فهل هو قوى بالنسبه لمناهج الدوله عموما؟ معلش اعذرونى اصل انا باقارن بمنهج مصر , فى مصر عندنا المناهج فظيعه كميه كبيره جدا وصعبه جدا ده حتى واحد زميل لهم نزل درس فى مصر سنه قال لهم ايه ده دا الماس بتاع مصر ده ماس جهنم هههههههه
(يقصد الرياضيات), عشان كده انا خايفه ننزل مصر فى اى وقت الاقى العيال مستواهم قل.
كمان ياريت تدلونى على موضوع مدرسه الروزرى لاننا كدا كدا حننقل الكبير العام القادم لان المواهب لغايه صف سادس فقط, سمعنا كلام انها تبشيريه وناس بيقولوا لا ممتازه وما فيها الكلام ده فياريت ما تبخلوا عليه بالنصيحه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> طيبة الكويتية
> تسلمين الغاليه طمنتيني
> بس من متى كان هذا اي سنه
> لانه انا سالت وحده اعرفها كانت بنتها هناك العام الماضي وظهرتها عسب الدين ولانه معاملتهم مب لين هناك ويا الاهالي
> 
> وبالنسبه لكتب الدين والعربي في جريد 1 نفس كتب التربيه والتعليم ولا غير 
> 
> واسمحيلي



الغاليه الكلام اللي قلته عن الدين انا لاحظته مع عيالي من بداية تسجيلي لهم في الشويفات قبل 3 سنوات. ما ادري عنهم قبل هالفتره.
و بالنسبة لكتب الدين و التربية الوطنية فتكون كتب من الوزاره
اما العربي لأ كتاب خاص بالمدرسه لكن الكتاب ممتاز و الله يا اختي متدرج مع الطفل. يعطونهم الحروف كلها و كل حرف معاه مجموعه من الكلمات يقراهم و جمل. و بعد ما يخلصون الحروف يبلشون عاد بالدروس.

و اي استفسار ثاني انا حاضره و بالخدمه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> أولا, جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود , والحقيقه انا استفدت منه جدا لاننا كوافدات ما بيبقى عندنا فكره عن المدارس اللى موجوده نظرا لقله المعارف , وبالذات حديثات العهد بالبلد زى حالااااااتى .
> ثانيا انا عايزه اقول لكم انا أولادى فى مدرسه المواهب الخاصه بالشارقه , صف خامس وثالث والمدرسه منهاج بريطانى , وملاحظاتى على المدرسه انها كويسه جدا من ناحيه الدين والقرآن وبيهتموا بالتحفيظ كل يوم لازم حصه قرآن وكمان بيدخلوا الاولاد مسابقات على مستوى الشارقه .
> لكن المشكله عندى انى حاسه ان منهاجهم مش قوى يعنى صحيح الاولاد بيتكلموا انجلش كويس قوى بس كميه المناهج بسيطه خاصه الرياضيات وكمان مافيش واجبات نهائى يعنى الولاد يرجعوا من المدرسه كل واحد ممدد على كرسى بيتفرج على التليفزيون .
> انا مش عارفه حد قبل كده قال فى نفس الموضوع ده ان المدرسه منهاجها قوى فهل هو قوى بالنسبه لمناهج الدوله عموما؟ معلش اعذرونى اصل انا باقارن بمنهج مصر , فى مصر عندنا المناهج فظيعه كميه كبيره جدا وصعبه جدا ده حتى واحد زميل لهم نزل درس فى مصر سنه قال لهم ايه ده دا الماس بتاع مصر ده ماس جهنم هههههههه
> (يقصد الرياضيات), عشان كده انا خايفه ننزل مصر فى اى وقت الاقى العيال مستواهم قل.
> كمان ياريت تدلونى على موضوع مدرسه الروزرى لاننا كدا كدا حننقل الكبير العام القادم لان المواهب لغايه صف سادس فقط, سمعنا كلام انها تبشيريه وناس بيقولوا لا ممتازه وما فيها الكلام ده فياريت ما تبخلوا عليه بالنصيحه


 يا هلا فيج الغاليه في بلدج الثاني
بصراحه ما اقدر احكم على مناهج المواهب لأنه ما جربتها و ما اعرف احد جربها.
و نفس الشي بالنسبة للروزري. كل الي كاتبته في الموضوع عباره عن آراء لخوات ويانا في المنتدى.
بس بالنسبة لسالفة انه تبشيريه او لأ اعتقد انه كلام فاضي بدليل الكلام اللي كانوا يقولونه و ما زالوا يقولونه عن شويفات. بصراح عيالي فيها و ما شفت شي من اللي قالوا نهائيا الحمدلله.

----------


## emanfarrag6

جزاك الله كل خير اخت طيبه , ما بتهملى احد ابدا

----------


## Purple_Butter

حبيت اضيف واصوت لمدرسة جميرا النموذجيه.. ابصراحه ما عليها اي كلام.. عن جد بنتي مستواها صاير توب وبسبب انها مرتاحه تتريا متى يعدي الليل علشان تروح المدرسه.. خاصة هي في الصف الاول.. ما عندهم ضغط دراسه دراسه.. في نشاطات ومسابقات وحصص قراءه لتنمية اللغه.. ومركزين على الدين والعربي والانجليزي..
واعتمادهم كله مب على الكتاب لا في اشياء ثانيه تشجع الطلبه وتحمسهم على المشاركه مثل النشطات وحصص زياده في الحاسوب والمكتبه والسباحه و و و و..
اصراحه توووووووووووووووب.. لان الطفل يكون ما بين العمر 4=5 سنوات وتضغطين عليه بالدراسه آخر شي بيين وبينفجر...

----------


## emanfarrag6

:Salam Allah:  :Salam Allah: 
المزييييييييييييد من الخبرات :12 (42):

----------


## لين كابرى

مدرسة العناية الانجليزية الخاصة من افضل المدارس و هم جديين فى التعليم و فى التعامل مع الاهل و لا يتهاونون لان مصلحة الطالب لديهم فوق كل اعتبار. لى تجربة معها و الحقيقة لا استطيع الا ان اقول كلمة حق لانها مدرسة ممتازة من ناحية الانضباط و من الناحية الاكاديمية و المتابعة و هم شديدون مع اولياء الامور الذين يهملون ابناءهم بدون متابعة فبعد التنبيهات يطلبون منهم نقل ابناءهم الى مدرسة تتناسب مع متطلباتهم كاولياء امور. و التعليم ممتاز فى جميع المواد و المدرسين أكفاء و طرق التعليم فى تطور دائم و النتائج ممتازة فى نهاية العام الدراسى. لكن هل مدرسة العناية الانجليزية الخاصة بحاجة الى طلاب جدد و هل تقبل باعادة طالب ترك المدرسة بناءا على رغبة ولى الامر لمجرد التغيير فقط؟ يعجبنى فى المدرسة النظام و عدم التساهل و هذا يصب فى مصلحة ابناءنا .




> اشحالكم خواتي؟
> كل ام قاعده تسأل عن المدرسة الفلانيه, و المدرسة الفلانيه و مرات ماكو احد يرد عليهم. اتمنى انه كل وحده تدور عن مدرسة تقرا كل اللي موجود بالصفحه هذي و تقراه عدل و تقرر على اي مدرسه تبي. و على فكره ارد و اكرر
> اللي مكتوب ليس رأيي الشخصي. و لكن منقول من مواضيع اخرى بالمنتدى و جمعت كل شي على حسب الامارة
> المدارس مو مرتبتهم على حسب الأحسن لأ الترتيب عشوائي. و ممكن انه المدرسه غير مذكوره بالموضوع لكن تكون مدرسه زينه.
> و طلب منكم خواتي كل وحده تبي تستفسر عن مدرسه معينه تحدد الاماره, و اللي ترد عليها نفس الشي تذكر اسم المدرسه و الاماراه علشان الموضوع يكون مرتب للكل. واللي ما تذكر الاماره و اسم المدرسه سواء بالاستفسار او الرد راح تحذف مشاركتها و لكم مني جزيل الشكر
> 
> و هذا الموقع للجنة التقييم
> http://www.khda.gov.ae/Ar/Default.aspx
> و منه تقدرون تشوفون كل مدرسه في دبي خصوصا و شنو تقييم اللجنه لها.
> ...

----------


## أم همام وجنى

مشكورات على هالجهد بحب اضيف مدرسة النجاح أبوظبي _مصفح منهاجها بريطاني مديرتها السيدة بارعة أبوزين شخصيتها قوية جدا وضابطة المدرسة بشكل ملحوظ والمدرسة ممتازة اولادي فيها . خاصة الKGتدريسهم رائع والمدرسات أجنبيات والله بنتي بتحكي معنا بالانجليزي في البيت بطريقة الnative speakers كمان الدين والعربي تدريسهم ممتاز بس عشان نكون واقعيين ما في شيئ كامل لانه الكمال لله يعني ممكن في امور معينة ما تعجبنا في أي مدرسة بس بشكل عام وبالنظر للدراسة والاهمتمام بالطلاب المدرسة كويسة بس ما في أنشطة للطلاب في المدرسة .

----------


## noordubai

مشكوره الغاليه على الموضوع....بغيت أعرف عن مدرسة ويس جرين فرع القراين أذا حد عنده فكره عن دراستهم للkg

----------


## جنة الدنيا

يعل والديج الينه
بصراحه مجهود جبار
ماقصرتي عزيزتي
والحين خلني اشوف الردود

----------


## ام العلماء

مشكورة اختي الكويتية، بسأل عن مدرسة النور الدولية ، او اي مدرسة خاصة منهاج وزاري  في الشارقة

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> مشكورة اختي الكويتية، بسأل عن مدرسة النور الدولية ، او اي مدرسة خاصة منهاج وزاري  في الشارقة


السلام عليج الغاليه
ليش ما تشوف مدرسة الشعله اللي في الشارقه هذي خاصه و عندهم منهج وزاري و منهج امريكي و انت اختاري اللي يناسبك لعيالك
و ماشاءالله هالمدرسه يمدحونها, و لو تشوفين الجرايد بنهاية كل عام تلقين انه نسبة كبيره من المتفوقين و الأوائل من طلبتها.
روحي شوفي المدرسه يا الغاليه وان شاءالله خير يارب

----------


## حورية الجنة

فكرة جميلة جدا أختي طيبة الكويتية جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الطيب .....

----------


## مسك

أنا أبحث عن أفضل مدرسة ثانوية حكومة للبنات داخل أبوظبي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل هي: 
1-أم عمار
2-عائشة بنت أبي بكر
3-المواهب النموذجية
أم غير ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## لطوف_45

انا ابا اعرف عن مدرسة الريم النموذجية ما اعرف بس وااااااايد يمدحونها هي حق البنات بس ابا اعرف اكثر منها

----------


## عطوف

بليز اللي ساكنة ف راس الخيمة وبالتحديد في السيح وعيالها في الشويفات ارجوكم ردوا علي

----------


## دمعة ابتهال

باالتوفيق خواتي

----------


## رعشــ هدب ــة

أول شي أشكر صاحبة الموضوع والله يجزيها الخير يارب فعلا محتاجين لنفس هالمواضيع 
أنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا بتكلم عن تجربتي مع مدارس عيالي 
طبعا بنتي من صف أول لين ثاني ثانوي وعقب نقلوها لمدرسة المناصير وياليتهم مانقلوها 
مدرسة المعالي كانت من أحسن مدارس العين والكل يتمنى بناته يكونن فيها بس ها الشي فزمن خولة السويدي الله يكثر من أمثالها يارب لكن ألحين حدث ولا حرج حالها من حال أي مدرسة حكومية وخلال دراستها بالمعالي نقلوهم الثقة اللي هي العين سابقا النموذجية لمدة فصلين فقط وعقب ردوهم المعالي وكانت مديرتهم مريم الشامسي فعلا كانت قمة فالتعامل يكفي أنها كانت تهتم بالبنات حتى بالنسبة لريوقهم وكلمة حق تنقال عن مريم الشامسي كانت وايد حبوبة ويا البنات ومهتمة وايد بالمدرسة وأبدا ما تيلس فمكتبها كله تحوط فلمدرسة تشرف عليها 
وطبعا المدارس النموذجية ألحين مب شرات قبل وعشان جيه توجهنا للخاص 
وقبل لا أتكلم عن المدارس الخاصة بقول شي عن حضانة كيدز آر آص
مديرتهم جميلة الحمادي غنية عن التعريف كانت سكرتيرة مدرسة المعالي أنسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق أبتسامتها ترحب بالناس قبلها حبوووووبة وايد وخبرتها طويلة فمجال التعليم وأكيد الحضانة بتكون عال العال مدام هي مسؤولة عنها وأنا ناوية أحط عيالي هالصيف فيها بدل يلستهم فالبيت على الأقل يستفيدون من وقتهم الكل بصراحة يمدحها ومهتمين باليهال من ناحية الدراسة والأكل 
مدرســـــــة ليــوا الدوليـــةعيالي فيها واحد السنة جريد 2 والثاني كي جي 1 
من ناحية التدريس ممتازة والاهتمام بالطالب وااااااايد أوكيه بس مرات يصير عندهم أهمال بس يبالهم حد ينبهم وتكونين متواصلة وياهم والمدرسات طيبات وتعاملهم حلو مع أنه صارلي موقف مع مس ولدي اللي فالكيجي بس ما حكمت على الكل بالفشل لأني أعرف معظم المسات من يوم كان ولدي الثاني فالكيجي ممتازات بصراحة وثنتين منهم طلعن من المدرسة اللي هن نيكول وجاكلين ويابخت المدارس اللي راحن لها تدريسهن رووووووووعة ويعرفن كيف يطلعن مهارات الطالب 
الأدارة والمسؤولات طيبات ومتعاونات جدا جدا والحلو فيهم مبنى الكي جي بروحه والكبار بروحه وجريد 1 وجريد 2 بروحهم يطلعون فلبريك وجريد 3 بروحهم موووووول ما يختلطون ويا بعض وطبعا الكي جي ماله خص بالجريد وهالشي نادر تلقينه فمدارس ثانية وهذا أهم شي فهالزمن من كثر البلاوي اللي تصير فاللي ناوية أدخل ولدها ليوا لاتردد فعلا مدرسة مناسبة كبيئة وتدريس للطلاب بس مع المتابعة مب بس روح المدرسة وخلاص 
الدانـــــــــــات
اللي هي فالتنمية الاسرية 
الكل يمدحها وكنت ناوية أدخل بنتي فيها السنة الياة بس أبوها رافض الفكرة يباهم كلهم فمدرسة وحدة وبعدها الفكرة تعشش فنفوخي ههههههههههه 
أنا شفتهم بعيوني من ناحية الاهتمام بالطفل وحد من هلنا ولدهم يوم خلص كي جي من عندهم وراح جريد لمدرسة خاصة أستغربوا من مستواه الجيد 
المعلمات مواطنات والنعم فيهن والله قمة فالتعامل والأحتشام شفتهم بعيني ومحلا اليهال مرتبين ونظاف وعلى فكرة مديرة التنمية الاسرية هي خولة السويدي مديرة المعالي سابقا 
ولدي العود السنة أول سنة له فالجامعة عقبال عيالكم هو من طلاب التميز النموذجية والدهماء النموذجية والابتدائي كان من أول الطلبة اللي دخلوا العين النموذجية اللي فهيلي 
المدارس النموذجية قبل كانت ولا أروع بس ألحين مب شي لكــــــــــــــــــن نقول بعدها أبرك من لحكومي والله يحفظ عيالنا وعيالكم يارب 
السمووووحة طولت بس الأخت طيبة الكويتية الله يرزقها الجنة خلتني أطلع اللي فخاطري ههههههه

----------


## دانة الارض

اضيف خواتي عن مدرسة الشويفات الانجليزي قوي بس الامتحانات يوميه ومشكلتها انهم ايخلصون اربع ايون منهدين الحمد لله ولدي من الكيجي واللحين في الثامن بس متخوفه كيف النسب في الثانويه اللي عدها فكره وااايد محتاره اخليه ياخذ الثانويه او لين العاشر على الرغم هو متمسك بالمدرسه

----------


## nonnajoe

جزاك الله خيرا أخت طيبة الكويتية 
انا عاوزة أعرف معلومات عن مدرسة الكمال و مدرسة الدوحة 
هل هي مدارس كويسة والا لأ 
طيب ايهم أفضل 
ما جنسية المعلمات 
ما هي الانشطة المتاحة لللأولاد 
ما هو مستوى المدرسة العلمي
بإختصار عاوزة أعرف كل المعلومات عن المدرستين و شكرا

----------


## منهل

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتو خواتي بغيت اسال عن اكاديمية الخليج الدولية 
في امارة العين 
حدا منكم عياله فيها ؟ وشو اخبارهم من ناحية الدراسة ؟

ومشكورة صاحبة الموضوع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ليندااااا

مشكورة حبوبة 
بارك الله فيج 
بس شو عن مدرسة الثروات الوطنية 
ياليت الي يعرفون شي عنها ما يقصروووون

----------


## ونة غرام

*
السلام عليكم 
الصراحه اشكركم ع الموضوع الحلووو 

بس عندي كمن استفسار
شو رايكم ع مدرسة النور الدولية الخاصه الشارقه
كيف تدريسهم و المعلمات كيف تعاملهم؟؟
وهل المدرسة نظيفه ولا؟؟
و بس والله
ان شاء الله الاقي رد من عندكم
*

----------


## ريما4

مشكورة جزاج الله خير على مجهودج أنا بغيت اسأل على مدرسة الراقية للتعليم الاساسي في العين منطقة الطوية ما عندي اي خلفية عن المدرسة أبا انقل بنتي أبا اعرف عن المنهج خاصة العلوم و الرياضيات جزاكم الله خير

----------


## مريووووووووووومم

انا بنت من مدرسة الابداع العلمي,كنت في هاي المدرسة من grade 1 و انا الحين فyear seven 
صراحة اول مرة امدح مدرستي.اولا البيئة:واااايد من ربيعاتي طلعوا من هاي المدرسة بس ردوا حقها مرة ثانية
يقولون ان المدارس اللي يروحنها يعني استغفرالله يجوفون اشياء بشعة وااااااايد يقولون ما يقدرون يتحملون هييج المدارس من جميع النواحي.
ثانيا:على طاري الenglish . هذي المدرسة اصلا منهجها بريطاني يعني ندرس physics chemistry biology history psychology math humanities geology و وايد اشيا كل بالenglish و ممنوع الابلة تتكلم عربي . يعني انا عن نفسي اساعد خالتي في الجامعة و اساعدها تكتب مقالات و اشياء.

ثالثا: المنهج واايد واايد واايد يساعد للجامعة لان المنهج بريطاني و لما يخلصون grade 6-9-10-11-12 اللي هم : cambridge, sats,gcse,as level,a level يكون الامتحان ياي من بريطانيا 
و الصراحة شوي صعب بس يساعد وااااااااااااايد 
الحين يسوون امتحان اسمه cat 4 ها الامتحان يكون اون لاين و ما في اسالة منطقية يعني نفس اختبار ذكاء يعني يعطونج اشكال و يقولون طلعي ها الshape نفس امتحان psychology.

رابعا: يدعمونج حق الحياة اللي ما بعد الجامعة مثلا بغني في شي اسمة الpresident و vice president نفس الحاكم و نائب الحاكم في بنات يرشحون نفسهم انهم يكونون الحكام و يقولون speech و بعدين البنات يسوون voting

في بعد واايد اشيياء بس عندي presentation و ما شي وقت  :1:

----------

